#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-18
<davmor2> Morning Everybody :)
<etienne> hi
<etienne> i've just upgrade my laptop to intrepid and now gconf-d take mostly of cpu time during the fist ten minutes
<etienne> cannot find any thing about it on launchpad
<etienne> i wondered if i was alone :)
<cr3> schwuk: dude, I noticed that the /builds page no longer works following your latest changes in production
<cr3> schwuk: the problem is that the changes to the views are now reporting duplicate builds
<davmor2> cgregan: morning Dude :)
<cr3> schwuk: I'm currently working on making builds a top-level object which should make this easier to manage
<cgregan> davmor2: Hey! How was your weekend?
<davmor2> Fine thanks.  How were things your end of the pond?
<davmor2> cgregan: should this be one test or one per section it's not a very clear testcase? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/UMEdesktop-power
<cgregan> ﻿davmor2: One table per section
<davmor2> cgregan: okay cool they all seemed to be linked so wasn't as clear cut as others :)
<cr3> schwuk: dude, stgraber has raised an interesting concern that we might now want to separate the concept of builds and disks
<cr3> s/now/not
<cr3> stgraber: ideally, I would like to have feedback from other members of the qa team regarding your concern
<stgraber> cr3: ok
<cr3> it's still early for the portland possy though
<stgraber> they should be around soon (30min or so I'd guess)
<cr3> stgraber: at very least, since a build is done for all architectures at once, there could be build and build_architecture tables. would that make sense to you?
<cr3> stgraber: do you remember the /builds page? didn't you find that more useful than having all builds in a single list such as on iso.qa.u.c?
<stgraber> well, that page looks good but won't work in some cases. Let's say we have "Ubuntu alternate 20080817" that's ready for release and "Kubuntu alternate 20080817" that needs to be rebuilt for some reason. We'll then have in the same "build" a valid image and one that's been rebuilt and is then deprecated
<stgraber> from an ISO tester point of view, what I want to see is the builds that are candidate for the release and have the other in some archive part of the page
<cr3> stgraber: how can I identify a build that is a candidate? how is this marked somewhere somehow?
<stgraber> AFAIK you can't
<cr3> stgraber: I want this to be identifiable programmatically, having to flag stuff on the certification is not an option :(
<stgraber> images are usually many built during the week before a release
<stgraber> so usually all images generated during the week are candidate and the latest is the current
<stgraber> but we saw with alpha-3 that the latest isn't always the candidate
<stgraber> (as we generated some test images that had an higher version number than the candidate one)
<stgraber> currently it's done by hand by the release manager as he's the only one to know what images are candidates for the release
<cr3> candidates are identified by being the ones appearing under http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/alpha-4/, right?
<cr3> anyways, it is clear that we have a new concept here which is a set of builds
<cr3> which we'll call "milestone"
<cr3> so, I suggest we trash the concept of build and introduce the concept of milestone which is another animal
<stgraber> cr3: no, candidates are in /daily and /daily-live
<stgraber> only the release is moved to /alpha-4
<stgraber> hehe, I had a concept of milestone in the QA-Tracker so my design wasn't that bad :)
<cr3> stgraber: so, currently under http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/, we have the candidates  20080817 and  20080818, right?
<stgraber> well a definition of "candidate builds" could be: Daily images generated once the cdimage builders are put to manual
<cr3> "put to manual"?
<stgraber> so as the current daily are generated automatically and we don't have a schedule release this week, they aren't candidate according to the above definition
<stgraber> yes, they usually generate daily builds at 7am or something like that, on release week they don't and the release managers have to manually trigger the CD builder
<stgraber> best would be to ask slangasek or pitti, they know that a lot better than I do
<cr3> crap, pitti seems to be on vacation for the next couple weeks
<slangasek> stgraber: fwiw, sometimes I don't turn off the cronjobs until after I've let them build images that I'm going to use as candidates
<cr3> slangasek: so, I would like to discuss what you might consider useful reporting of test results for dailies, candidates and milestones which seem to be the three types of images built, right?
<slangasek> hrm, that's not how I would divide them up
<slangasek> the difference between a candidate and a milestone is whether it's been released
<slangasek> a milestone is always a candidate first...
<cr3> slangasek: ok, an image set as a candidate can be a milestone too, but a candidate might not result in a milestone. hence the distinction
<slangasek> ok
<cr3> slangasek: what kind of separation might you have had in mind?
<slangasek> in terms of the testing we do, I would tend to distinguish between "dailies", "alphas", "betas", "RC/release"
<slangasek> I'm not sure there's any testing that I need feedback on that would happen /after/ a milestone is released, as opposed to while it's still a candidate
<cr3> ok, so you need the concept of a candidate which is the state of an image before is might become an "alpha", "beta" or "rc/release"
<davmor2> slangasek: wouldn't the next daily become the next candidate after a milestone?
<slangasek> davmor2: the only images that are candidates are the ones published the week of a milestone
<davmor2> :) right :)
<cr3> slangasek: so, when an image is a candidate, I would like to provide to you a report of the test results for those images to provide somekind of reassurance to flag the candidate as a milestone. would that be useful?
<slangasek> cr3: I'm not sure I follow you.  If you mean for there to be a "candidates" bucket into which candidates for all milestones are lumped, then I don't think that's accurate in terms of our test coverage
<slangasek> cr3: yes; but to what extent does this overlap with iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<cr3> slangasek: the point is to replace iso.qa.u.c by leveraging the automation fo certification.c.c, which will be made public gradually
<cr3> slangasek: you will therefore potentially have test results within the hour of publishing a new image
<slangasek> automated testing is not a replacement for the test coverage we currently get via iso.qa.u.c, though
<cr3> slangasek: the test suite also supports manual tests, I'm just saying you'll get instant results from automated testing and manual results will trickle in later in a similar faschion as iso.qa.u.c
<slangasek> ok; and who will have access to define the test cases, etc?
<cr3> slangasek: the community will be able to define these test cases on a structured wiki, testcases.wiki.ubuntu.com me thinks
<cr3> slangasek: does that sound acceptable so far?
<slangasek> and defining a test case on the wiki will make it available to report results for?
<cr3> exactly
<slangasek> hmm, that seems a bit odd, but ok
<cr3> we have provisions for scaling this model when there will be many test cases, such as separating them topically so that people interested in networking can only be exposed to relevant tests. there are also other ideas but we initially would like to provide the necessary means for the community to contribute testing
<slangasek> what about the mechanism for marking an image as a candidate?
<slangasek> currently this is done manually through the iso.qa web interface; my ultimate goal is to be able to update a manifest via cdimage.u.c that handles this
<cr3> ok, that could be detected automatically from cdimage.u.c
<slangasek> no, it can't
<slangasek> the information about which images are candidates is *not* stored on cdimage.u.c, it's stored in the RM's wetware and published via iso.qa by hand
<cr3> slangasek: my understanding is that if it's got a date, such as http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20080817/, it's a candidate
<slangasek> no
<cr3> what is RM's wetware?
<slangasek> the candidates are whichever images I say are candidates at that time
<slangasek> cr3: "my brain"? :)
<cr3> slangasek: we need an xml-rpc interface to your brain then
<slangasek> I need to be able to continue doing test rebuilds of images at the same time that an image is posted that's a candidate and is being tested by the community
<slangasek> the new one doesn't become a candidate for the milestone except by explicit decision by the release team
<cr3> slangasek: ok, so I would be very receptive to storing this information in the manifest then. I already crawl cdimage.u.c, so reading the manifest would not be difficult at this point
<slangasek> right; however, currently the manifest doesn't exist
<cr3> slangasek: ok, that would be a good first step. how can we make it happen?
<slangasek> it would have to wait until I have free time to implement the stuff floating in my brain
<slangasek> the manifest needs to be used for several different things
<slangasek> if in the short term you can implement the same functionality that's present on iso.qa, namely that the release team and QA folks have access to mark images as candidates and subsequently invalidate them, that would at least not be a regression
<davmor2> cgregan: none of this is to be tested? or is it that there is no specific test on any one device? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/UMEdesktop-drivers
<cr3> slangasek: "invalidate them"? if an image was once a candidate for a particular milestone, I wouldn't want to lose this information. would you mind if we simply made it clear which was the latest candidate for a particular milestone?
<slangasek> cr3: "invalidate" meaning "indicating to testers that this is not an active target for testing so they shouldn't waste time downloading it, and removing it from whatever milestone 'overview' we have"
<cr3> slangasek: aha! so it might be possible that an image is invalidated before it is superceeded by another image.
<slangasek> ... I guess I'm assuming that there'll be an overview page that shows me a summary of test status for all active candidate images for the current milestone, since having to click all over the place to get an overview is totally impractical
<slangasek> cr3: well, we normally invalidate candidate images before we have their replacements ready
<cr3> slangasek: agreed, regarding the overview report
<slangasek> since we want to stop testers from continuing to test them when we already know they have to be replaced
<davmor2> slangasek: And we love you for it :)
<cr3> slangasek: interesting, thanks for sharing this process, you've given me plenty to think about
<slangasek> cr3: sorry :-)
<davmor2> cgregan: do you want the table that was at the top of each page knocking on the head now I've put them in place?
<cr3> slangasek: by the way, do you happen to use launchpad for candidate notifications? for example, everyone part of some team could be notified when an image is marked as candidate or invalidated?
<slangasek> iso.qa uses its own mail system, with per-image-type subscriptions; you could send to a team email address as well as to an individual, I guess, but I don't think this is done currently
<slangasek> the per-image-type subscriptions are because testers usually have assigned images
<cr3> are they assigned to a particular image type, like kubuntu-i386 or for a particular date as well, kubuntu-i386-20080818
<cr3> perhaps having a group in launchpad for each image type might be useful
<cr3> stgraber: what do you think ^^^
<davmor2> cgregan: or do you want them leaving there for reference just incase things go wrong?
<cr3> slangasek: just to make sure, it wouldn't be particularly relevant for you to see all test results for images built on 20080818, right?
<slangasek> cr3: right, that's much less relevant than seeing the results for the set of images marked as candidates
<slangasek> cr3: and wrt assignments, the assigning is by image type; so kubuntu-i386-alternate or kubuntu-amd64-dvd
<cr3> hm, but others might find it useful for dailies to be able to track the number of passes and fails while working up to a milestone
<cr3> so I need both the concept of builds and candidates (which include milestones). ok, time to work now
<cgregan> ﻿davmor2: The one at the top can be removed
<davmor2> cgregan: np's I'll either fly through that tonight or in the morning :)
<cgregan> ﻿davmor2: cool
<davmor2> cgregan: all the pages that had them are now updated (crosses fingers).
<davmor2> anyway teatime ttyl :)
<cgregan> thanks
<stgraber> cr3: we planned to have some mailinglist ubuntu-testing@l.u.c which would receive all build notifications
<stgraber> cr3: we currently have some people (mainly canonical employees) subscribed to some test cases who receive e-mail notification only for those testcases
<cr3> stgraber: I was thinking about something along those lines, but do you think that a launchpad team might be preferable?
<stgraber> nope, we are currently trying to get rid of teams like "Kubuntu testers", "Xubuntu testers", ... because most of us test more than one distro
<stgraber> best would be testcase subscription as we currently have so someone can say: I will test all Ubuntu alternate i386 and will then be notified by mail when we have that disk available
<cr3> hm, testcase subscription, something else to think about
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-19
<ara> morning!
<nullack> afternoon :)
<saivann> night :)
 * ara -> lunch
<cr3> ara: hi there
<ara> cr3: hi :-)
<cr3> ara: I think I found an acceptable way to run tests within checkbox (previously known as hwtest) as non-root
<cr3> ara: I'll give my idea a try this morning and let you know how that goes
<ara> cr3: so we have a name :-)
<ara> cr3: checkbox is nice :-)
<ara> cr3: i like it
<ara> cr3: thanks, let me know how it goes
<cr3> ara: thanks! I need to ping Ken about getting an icon
<persia> You might just ask on #ubuntu-artwork: there's lots of people there who might want to submit a couple icons.
<cr3> persia: thanks for the info
<cr3> ara: do you have a script working from the command line to run your tests?
<ara> cr3: yes, if you get the ubuntu-tests bzr branch, you can use run_script.sh + <xml config file> to run them
<ara> cr3: i.e. follow the example at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/LDTP/UpdateSystem
<cr3> ara: I don't have a hardy machine readily available, could you try something for me?
<ara> cr3: sure, tell me
<cr3> ara: in your script, add the following line at the beginning of your execution and run your script with either sudo or gksu
<cr3> import os, pwd; os.seteuid(pwd.getpwnam(os.getenv("SUDO_USER"))[2])
<cr3> I basically want to make sure that setting the EUID will work when running your script
<ara> cr3: ok, ill try that
<ara> cr3: it does not work :-( it will still try to run the test as root
<cr3> ara: ok, thanks for the feedback
<cr3> ara: what if you use this line instead:
<cr3> import os, pwd; os.setreuid(pwd.getpwnam(os.getenv("SUDO_USER"))[2], 0)
<ara> cr3: let me see
<ara> cr3: no luck :(
<cr3> ok, so I change the uid and it doesn't work. I change the euid and it doesn't work. what does your script expect exactly?
<cr3> ara: actually, don't worry about it, I'll find a hardy box and test this for myself
<cr3> stgraber: by the way, I fixed the /builds page on the production website and it's really cool to see test results magically appear for each daily iso :)
<stgraber> :)
<cr3> stgraber: I'll be talking to the kernel folks in an hour on #ubuntu-kernel, during their weekly meeting, to ask what tests they might want to see added
<cr3> stgraber: currently, we only have 10 automated tests which is rather pathetic
<cr3> ara: have we figured out how to enable assistive technologies automatically?
<ara> cr3: not yet. i will write it down in my to-do list for this week
<ara> cr3: will get back to you when i get something
<cr3> ara: I might have a look into this problem as well, I'll let you know if I find anything
<ara> cr3: ok
<ara> cr3: same thing :)
<cr3> ara: do you have plans to make your project available in universe for intrepid?
<ara> cr3: yes, that would be great. if we get it running correctly with checkbox I will try to get it sponsored for intrepid universe
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-20
<davmor2> /join #ubuntu-devel
<cr3> ara: ping, are you observing the same behavior as me when running the update system desktop test: only runs one, fails subsequent times
<ara> cr3: not me
<ara> cr3: does it always happen to you?
<cr3> ara: yep, I'll just confirm that once again.. sec
<ara> cr3: It is because it waits for the policykit
<ara> cr3: gksu
<ara> cr3: and it does not appear again. I will change the test to bypass that in case the sudo user is already identified
<cr3> ara: desktop testing is a pain, isn't it :)
<ara> cr3: :-)
<cr3> ara: maybe there should be a gksu component in your suite, so that other applications don't have to remember to perform that logic
<cr3> ara: ok, so after rebooting, the test passes. seems like you put your finger on the problem
<ara> is there already :-)
<ara> cr3: one question I wanted to ask you about ubuntu-desktop-testing packaging branch
<ara> cr3: is a branch from ubuntu-tests, therefore i can merge easily changes to it from ubuntu-tests, but to merge changes from testing-library i have to do it manually
<ara> cr3: is there a way in bazaar to say that ubuntutesting folder in packaging branch actually comes from ubuntutesting folder from testing-library?
<ara> cr3: that would keep the history when I merge changes
<cr3> ara: I thought we agreed that you would create a trunk for your project instead of maintaining two branches, have things changed since our conversation?
<cr3> if these are indeed two projects, then they should be identified as such in Launchpad as two projects. the current state of branches under the ubuntu-desktop-testing project is not what I would recommend.
<ara> cr3: but you created packaging from ubuntu-tests. what do you recommend now?
<cr3> ara: after reviewing my branch, you were supposed to create a trunk from that branch which would've become the main series of your project
<ara> cr3: mmm, ok. I was a bit confused about what we had decided in the end. OK, I'll do that
<cr3> ara: then, since the project would be packageable, I could've proposed to create a PPA for your project. that would be nice for your users :)
<cr3> ara: wait a sec, I wouldn't mind revisiting whether you are still comfortable with that
<ara> cr3: no, i think is a good solution
<ara> cr3: about the PPAs... they are already at https://launchpad.net/~apulido/+archive
<cr3> ara: first, are you still comfortable maintaining the library and the tests in the same codebase? when we discussed this, we thought it would be easier to maintain for now
<cr3> ara: second, since we are now considering inclusion in universe, are you still comfortable with the current names?
<ara> cr3: about the names... maybe we should include 'desktop' in the package names
<cr3> ara: I agree
<ara> cr3: i.e. ubuntu-desktop-tests & desktop-testing-library
<cr3> ara: also, can the code in the testing-library be considered a contrib to the upstream ldtp which could eventually make it in the upstream codebase?
<ara> cr3: no, because it is not modifying the ldtp code. it is only a wrapper
<ara> cr3: about having the same codebase... I have to think about it, because if we port the library to UME, we could reuse the tests.
<ara> cr3: maybe we could leave as the same codebase for this cycle and, if later UME uses the library, then we could separate it in two projects for next cycle
<ara> cr3: for this one it would be enough with one
<cr3> ara: I need to head to the datacenter and I will think about this some more on my way, mostly in respect to integration with checkbox
<ara> cr3: ok, see you later
<cr3> or integration with anything for that matter :)
<davmor2> Is there a meeting tonight anyone?
<gsd> Hey, I have a small issue.. I've been using intrepid for the past week and its been going smoothly, I just recently updated and I finished cutting my firmware for my wireless card (bcm43), so i did a reboot, now I am not able to login with the error "Authenticaton failed" I rebooted and went into recovery mode and changed my password, and I am still getting "authentication failed" when trying to log in. Any idea
<slangasek> gsd: bug #259867
<slangasek> gsd: since you can't log in, you will have to reboot into recovery mode; my apologies for the breakage, a fixed package is on its way
<gsd> Ah no problem, thanks. ;)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-21
<davmor2> morning everybody
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> See you tomorrow then guys :)
<nullack> Ping Andreas Moog - if your online, thanks for that email yes that is my error I will fix up the bug
<jpds> nullack: He goes by the name: Ampelbein.
<jpds> ...and isn't in here.
<nullack> Thanks I see hes not on, but Ill fix it and thank him when I see him
<jpds> No, he's online (/whois him), but not in this channel.
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-22
<davmor2> Morning Everybody
<davmor3> hello
<davmor2> that works
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-24
<JediMaster> hey guys, wow it's quiet in here =)
<JediMaster> just upgraded to testing and my network settings have reverted from a static ip to dhcp
<JediMaster> I used the Network Connections to change it back to manual and then rebooted to double check, and now it's back on dhcp again
<JediMaster> also appears to be completely ignoring /etc/network/interfaces now too
<JediMaster> any ideas?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-17
<gilligan_> hi
<gilligan_> could anyone give me some hints on what I could do to improve the following bug report to make it more useful ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/413989   (network-manager/ppp/gsm usb modem/...)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 413989 in ubuntu "karmic: connection through usb GSM stick stopped working" [Undecided,New]
<gilligan_> ah..handy bot ;)
<fader> gilligan_: It's tough to say without knowing what the developers will want to see.  Offhand I'd suggest adding the output of "sudo lspci -vnvn" and trying to find a more specific project than 'ubuntu' for the bug
<fader> gilligan_: E.g. if you're using NetworkManager to make this connection, that might be a good place to put the bug to start.  (It might get reassigned from there, but it's the right general direction.)
<fader> gilligan_: Ah, just noticed that it's a USB device, so 'sudo lsusb -v' is probably more appropriate than lspci
<gilligan_> fader, okay thanks
<fader> gilligan_: No problem.  Beyond that I'm afraid you'll have to wait and see what the devs ask you for :)
<gilligan_> fader, was really wondering what I should assign it to since network manager might behaving perfectly fine and it's the modem driver misbehaving .. it's quite odd as it works perfectly fine under Jaunty. The ppp package hasn't even changed so I guess that one is sort of out of the equation
<gilligan_> fader, yeah.. i'll just hope others will run into a similar problem ;)
<fader> gilligan_: It might be a kernel issue then, but I'm not familiar with the hardware in question personally so I can't say
<fader> Regardless, it's a good idea to try to get it into something a little more specific, even if it's the wrong thing :)
<gilligan_> fader, yep..doing so right now
<gilligan_> fader, oh..also I just realized that network-manager logs into daemon.log which i can append ;]
<fader> gilligan_: Excellent... the more information, the better!
<gilligan_> fader, the crappy part is that each time I try this it costs 2.50/day x_X hehe
<fader> Ugh :(
<gilligan_> ok..got way more info now though.. network manager is stuck at stage 4 (IP Configure Get) and never makes it to Stage 5 (IP Configure Commit)
<gilligan_> hm.. how can I start modem-manager with the --debug argument ? If I kill the already running modem-manager process it is started again right away an I can't start it with other arguments .. dunno where it is started from
<gilligan_> ah..never mind
<gilligan_> hm.. still haven't figured out how I can run modem-manager with --debug option..anyone?
<fader> gilligan_: You might have better luck asking in #ubuntu... there are more people active there
<fader> This channel is more for coordinating QA testing for Ubuntu, especially around CD image release times
<fader> (So everybody is asleep here :) )
<gilligan_> fader, ok.. i just tried my luck there as well ;)
<cr3> eeejay: http://www.entropykey.co.uk/
<eeejay> thanks cr3 :)
<cr3> eeejay: now we can run those key generation tests :)
<fader> cr3: Good news... 100% of machines I tested (sample size: 1) work for audio testing by directly connecting the output to the input, playing the gstreamer test tone, and looking for silence!
<fader> Also, I can't help but read that back in the voice of the Professor from Futurama.
<cr3> fader: so when is my next mission to planet euphoria?
<fader> cr3: Right after you deliver this box to the Doom Planet in the Zone of Horrors.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-18
<Socah_> Anyone tried to run installer from aplha 4 livecd?
<jtatum> Socah_: Yes
<jtatum> Socah_: It worked for me...
<Socah_> ubiquity crash installer for me, everytime when it copies files and goes to adding user
<Socah_> and in fact liveusb is my only usable OS atm
<jtatum> Hmm. Anything unusual about your user config? Fields filled out, utf-8 characters...?
<Socah_> is there any other possibility to install it from liveusb? without using this installer
<jtatum> Punctuation in your password perhaps?
<Socah_> jtatum: I think there is nothing unusual
<Socah_> my pass is numbers only
<Socah_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/415109
<ubot4> Socah_: Error: This bug is private
<Socah_> ah
<Socah_> now should be public
<jtatum> Socah_: There are ways to install from the command line... It's pretty ugly though
<jtatum> InstallStepError: UserSetupApply failed with code 1
<Socah_> jtatum: apt-get and setting rootdir?
<jtatum> Socah_: Exactly
<jtatum> Socah_: Similar crashes have been reported several times, for instance: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/258603
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 258603 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_user()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Socah_> in fact for 8.10
<Socah_> a bit outdated I think
<Socah_> "Using a different username fixes it."
<Socah_> this can be useful
<jtatum> Hopefully :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-19
<gnarl> smb, No use of hiding
<davmor2> Morning all,  Sorry about monday and tuesday I was poorly, bad ,ill.  However I feel much better now :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: any chance of getting a request in before feature freeze?  Can we get kne and unr iso's added to dl-ubuntu-test-iso please :) (kne=Kubuntu Netbook Edition)
<davmor2> sbeattie: p.s. I'm using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke again so you'll be getting a lot of traffic from it
<asac> hi folks
<davmor2> hello
<asac> need a hardy install to do a quick verification if seamonkey works from the security ppa ;)
<asac> davmor2: hi!
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<asac> the rest is verified ... just hardy missing
<asac> its universe no long verification needed ;)
<asac> just that it works somehow  ;)
<davmor2> asac: I can after lunch mid testing on karmic at the moment
<asac> that would be perfect
<asac> davmor2: you could also test thunderbird from the same ppa while you are at it ;)
<asac> its going out on thursday
<asac> but is in the ppa for a while (staged)
<davmor2> asac: I'll give you a ping when it's up
<asac> thx
<Socah> Hello. Should "sudo update-grub2" generete a proper grub.cfg?
<davmor2> Socah: it should update the current one
<Socah> davmor2: I got 2 OS atm, gentoo and ubuntu testing. I had Once ubuntu 9.04, and arch. After grub-update2 it shows me that he found gentoo and ubuntu, but grub.conf contains only ubuntu and arch
<davmor2> Socah: you might want to try #ubuntu+1 for that one then or #ubuntu-installer
<Socah> ok, thank you davmor2
<davmor3> hello
<davmor3> testing of empathy and telepathy-idle now off to lunch
<davmor3> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> davmor3: pong
<davmor3> weird no audio notifications in empathy for irc
<davmor2> morning fader
<fader> davmor2: Howdy... sprinting at the moment so going to be afk a bunch :/
<davmor2> no probs have fun keeping fit ;)
<davmor2> meh installing xp on my AAO for wubi tests the official atheros wifi driver for xp doesn't support wpa D'oh
<fader> davmor2: That lousy free operating syst... er, wait
<davmor2> fader: I wouldn't mind but the wifi, ethernet, chipset, graphics, sound, sd card ports and camera weren't supported out of the box either and they say Linux is hard to install, I beg to differ
<fader> davmor2: Yeah, that always irks me
<davmor2> Mind you the new format feature for usb sticks in karmic is nice :) oh and getting plenty of testing :)
<davmor2> asac: what was that ppa again please
<asac> davmor2: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<asac> anyone in -testing should have that enabled all the time ;)
<davmor2> asac: not true.  anyone running a stable testing machine should but I don't :P
<asac> right
<asac> karmic bits are in there too though
<davmor2> asac: right and it's 1.1.17+nobinonly seamonkey and 2.0.0.23+nobinonly for thunderbird correct?
<davmor2> asac: hopefully you just got a mail from to your @ubuntu.com acc
<davmor2> asac: seamonkey installed and displays planet.ubuntu.com as expected :)
<asac> davmor2: good. maybe try seamonkey mail and then its fine ;)
<davmor2> 2 ticks
<sbeattie> davmor2: are you using the dl-iso script from the ubuntu-qa-tools package or straight from the bzr tree?
<davmor2> bzr
<davmor2> sbeattie: but a slightly older version I updated it this morning
<sbeattie> okay. I need to fix it to use zsync files as well (and, really, finish the damn python version I'm working on.)
<davmor2> sbeattie: the script just gets better :)
<sbeattie> for, um, some definition of better. :-)
<davmor2> Ah the evil lord fader is here using the dark side of the force
<davmor2> asac: I've just sent you another mail from seamonkey now
<davmor2> asac: anything else?
<fader> davmor2: Just because I'm imposing and evil doesn't mean I have magical powers.
<fader> (It doesn't mean I don't, either, so be careful.)(
<davmor2> sbeattie: will it have a gui with tick boxes to select the iso's you want
 * davmor2 runs and hides
<asac> davmor2: thanks
<asac> thats good enough
<davmor2> no probs glad to help
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-20
<jtatum> at-poke seems pretty badly broken to me in Karmic. Anyone else seeing segfaults when you try to do ... anything?
<davmor2> morning all
 * davmor2 is a happy bunny now I got unr back on my netbook
<davmor2> fader: at this sprint you're at does anyone have xubuntu?
<fader> davmor2: Nope, sorry. :(  I'm the odd one out running UNR; everyone else is vanilla desktop.
<davmor2> Damn them all to hell (you can quote me :P )
<fader> :P
<fader> Did you manage to break xubuntu again?
<davmor2> fader: I'll just annoy the xubuntu channel till some answers me
<fader> :)
<davmor2> fader: It doesn't seem that hard to be honest
<fader> davmor2: I imagine it's not hard for you to annoy a whole channel. ;)
<davmor2> fader: no just turn up and be friendly you know like I am with you :)
<davmor2> fader: does anyone there have kubuntu running?
<fader> davmor2: Nope
<davmor2> fader: Damn it does everyone on the planet only use Ubuntu (hmm that has a nice ring to it)
<fader> Hehe
<fader> Well, it's just me and manjo at this sprint so you have a small selection
<davmor2> fader: ah this will be the "this is how we run the automated tests if it wasn't for the iso being horribly horribly broken"
<fader> I don't know what you're talking about.  All the bugs have been fixed!  I'm sure of it.
<davmor2> fader: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke I think you'll find the alt are nakered
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-21
<don_Cristobal> hello, I'm new here. Question: Wasn't there a script to automatically stress test suspend and hibernate?
<don_Cristobal> I don't find it any more on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<don_Cristobal> ... found it anyway: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/SuspendResume
<don_Cristobal> Sorry to disturb
<davmor2> fader|away: by the time you get this we may have up-to-date and working live and alternate iso's :)
<davmor2> fader: iso's are respinning now :) we might have working iso's :)
<fader> davmor2: Meh, working ISOs are overrated.  Real Men(tm) bootstrap their system with a magnet and a logic probe.
<davmor2> fader: Do you have logic to probe? :P
<fader> davmor2: My logic is so advanced you can't even understand it.  I'll prove it.  Tell me a number.
<davmor2> PI
<davmor2> by the way fader you might want to subscribe to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke
<fader> davmor2: Pi: wrong answer.
<fader> See?
<fader> davmor2: That looks like the sort of thing that might be interesting to the folks in the weekly release meeting
<davmor2> fader: I hate to be the one to break it to you that's not logic that's idiocy :D
<davmor2> fader: I believe that sbeattie is tagged onto it and uses the info there in.
<fader> davmor2: Ah, okay.  As long as someone important (i.e. not me) sees it :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: you do look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke don't you if so what for, exactly
<sbeattie> davmor2: I do look at them, they're useful input for the release meeting.
<rowinggolfer> a heads up that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing is badly out of date
<davmor2> fader: there you go then :)
<fader> \o/
<davmor2> cr3: Hey we might be lucky and get some working iso's shortly :)
<cr3> davmor2: yay! alternate and/or desktop?
<cr3> broken images happen so frequently that I'm considering keeping a record of the last known working image so that I can test from there and potentially dist-upgrade
<davmor2> 17th for kubuntu and 19th for ubuntu if that helps :)
<davmor2> cr3: I requested both as neither work
<cr3> davmor2: I have seen some tests results trickle in for karmic alternate both i386 and amd64 on 20090820.1
<davmor2> cr3: Yes they may of fixed the out standing issues from yesterday but then nvidia broke them again today
<cr3> davmor2: I've got automated desktop testing too :)
<cr3> oops, wrong channel, I'll repeat that in #ubuntu-installer
<davmor2> D'oh :)
<h1l4nd0r> hi, can anybody tell why cant I make sound louder when headphone is plugged in
<h1l4nd0r> is that bug? or volume is limited forcibly
<h1l4nd0r> is there anybody?
<davmor2> Everyone I won't be around Monday or Tuesday on hols for an extended weekend.  (just to let you guys know )
<sbeattie> davmor2: are you allowed to do that? :-)
<davmor2> sbeattie: yes, honest gov'nor plus I think I get owed time for release weeks some how :)
<fader> sbeattie: I don't think he should be allowed... we need to superglue him to his chair.
<fader> davmor2: We don't allow any of the servers or desktops time off, so you don't get any either ;)
<davmor2> fader: You can argue that one out with my wife I'll just go and get her :D
<fader> davmor2: Fair enough... I have enough of a head start on running from her -- I figure she can't get to the States for a good 6 hours at least :)
<davmor2> they're teams you git! and I need to do this before the testing is too close together to have any time off,  of course I could have the following week off instead fader and come back to empty husk that used to be you :)
<davmor2> fader: Hence the reason I'd like to get some tests in today also :)
<davmor2> shh stop talking about him he's back.
<davmor2> hello fader
<fader> davmor2: My scrollback says you're lying ;)
<davmor2> No never we all just took the chat private damn now you've made me give that away, your an evil, evil man :)
<fader> Everyone already knows that I'm evil.  No big surprise.
<davmor2> but I just made you twice as evil if you look carefully :P
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-22
<lajjr> hello cr3
<cr3> lajjr: hi there!
<lajjr> Marc do you think you will beat the clock??
<lajjr> cr3 for check box that is??
<cr3> lajjr: sure, I already implemented bug reporting yesterday evening and I have a pretty good idea where I'm going with udev
<cr3> I think I'm forgetting something though
<lajjr> great..
<lajjr> I will help watch for bug and if you have any tasks give a yell?
<cr3> lajjr: there was a problem with my changelog, so my latest package has been kinda postponned :(
<lajjr> oh..man
<cr3> aha, I remember now! there's also a bug with the way I use policykit, but that can wait after feature freeze, so no pressure from the clock
<lajjr> nice..
<lajjr> what is wrong with the changelog??
<cr3> 1. The debian changelog entry is messed up. It should have all the entries from the previous package version plus one new entry describing the new upload.
<cr3> 2. Is the removal of upstart checkbox event intentional? If so it hasn't been documented in the changelog entry.
<cr3> I thought that I got #1 right, but I guess I was wrong :)
<lajjr> oh not to bad..
<cr3> yeah, it's not as if I had been completely negligeant :)
<lajjr> you still have an old change from a prev package??
<cr3> I found some interesting blog today which covered checkbox during uds: http://scubuntu.meraka.org.za/blogs/?tag=uds
<cr3> "old change" from "prev package"? my brain is confused with the timeline
 * cr3 steps out for a quick smoke
<lajjr> nice it had to make you smile.
<lajjr> a changelog from a previous package or a completed changelog to get info from??
<cr3> lajjr: the previous package is the one currently in karmic, in lp:ubuntu/karmic/checkbox
<cr3> I love that packages are now expressed as branches, special thanks to james_w
<lajjr> oh.
<lajjr> Yes nice branch out..
<lajjr> There is enough time to make the correction?
<cr3> lajjr: sure, there's plenty of time to make that correction and release another version before feature freeze even
<cr3> I expect the next release will be available early next week
<lajjr> nice.
<cr3> the next release will include my device refactoring
<cr3> lajjr: when I have the schema ready to express devices, I'll probably email it to a few folks for feedback including yourself
<lajjr> and the suite of test
<cr3> the suite of tests for checkbox-qa is not on my plate though, so one less thing to worry about :)
<lajjr> heh spread it around.
<lajjr> express device very cool. Can't wait.
<lajjr> s/express device/express devices.
<lajjr> yes happy to assist in the express devices.
<cr3> I'll try to keep it as simple as possible, probably: bus, vendor id, product id, subvendor id, subproduct id, class id, subclass id, prog id, description, type and driver
<lajjr> is Ronald on?? cr3
<cr3> lajjr: he seems to be away, and so should I :)
<lajjr> ok
<lajjr> nice scheme set.
<cr3> ultimately, the challenge is being able to express devices consistently whether using hal or udev information
<lajjr> yes I have to go.
<cr3> me too, need to prepare dinner
<cr3> cheerio, talk to you soon
<lajjr> enjoy cr3
<lajjr> yes Be Safe.
<foormea> hi
<foormea> no desktop effects on karmic/kde with kernel 2.6.31, am i alone or other people having the same?
<foormea> (nvidia)
<davmor2> cr3: what you doing here it's like the wekend :)
<davmor2> weekend even
<cr3> davmor2: same question to you! :)
<cr3> davmor2: actually, I often work on weekends but I mostly do research so I'm not always online
<davmor2> playing catch up on my hours :) ill monday and tuesday.  Mostly caught up but I actually wanted to test the latest cds but they didn't arrive till 23:27 which was a bit late to start :)
<cr3> cool, I'll see if I got some test results for the new images...
<cr3> hm, I seem to have some results for ubuntu i386, but not nearly as much as I would've expected
<davmor2> cr3: Plus as I'm off this Monday and tuesday I thought I'd get the extra hours in, mind you I'll make up for any others the following week with alpha 5 :)
<davmor2> there all up to date now at least
<davmor2> I got ubuntu-alt-64 installing and kub-live-32 just fired up and am burning xub-alt-32 as we speak
<cr3> I seem to have a bunch of messages enqueued to run more tests, so maybe I'll see more results trickling in during the day
<cr3> davmor2: I got an installation error: installer crashed, pageslen referenced before assignment
<cr3> that was for: Kubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" - Alpha amd64 (20090822)
<davmor2> cr3: I'll have a look in a second and prize out some logs :)
<cr3> davmor2: damnation, this is for the desktop image, I don't seem to be running httpd to get the logs from remote :(
<cr3> I love the early_command and httpd netcat script on the alternate image, very useful
<davmor2> cr3: do you not have to add those via seed though?
<davmor2> preseed even
<davmor2> cr3: what hw is it on I'll pick machine that most closely ressembles it :)
<davmor2> cr3: kub live 32bit seems to be installing fine for me :(
<cr3> reported bug #417417
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 417417 in ubiquity "[Karmic] Ubiquity crashes with a UnboundLocalError on 20090822 image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417417
<cr3> davmor2: the problem is most likely preseed related
<davmor2> my 32 bit install from live session just finished successfully so it could very well be an issue with the pre-seed :(
 * davmor2 needs to setup up his forth machine
<cr3> davmor2: I'll add a comment to that effect in the bug
<cr3> do you mean "forth" or "fourth"? the former would be totally awesome!
<davmor2> fourth
<davmor2> cr3: I got given an older intel box for testing with so I'll have to drop it into my setup now :)
 * davmor2 had to buy a load more dvd+rw's too my others were all burning out on me :(
<davmor2> to be fair they had, had a number of installs burnt to them :)
<cr3> davmor2: I wonder how much value testing from a physical image compares to installing the image over the network
<davmor2> cr3: you lose out on the need for a modified pre seed for one :)
<davmor2> but it's the way I prefer to test.  Vm to me is too much like a clean room and has no guarantees that they will work on hw
<cr3> davmor2: you wouldn't need a modified preseed if you were still following the steps manually :)
<cr3> oh, right, I was just considering tests on physical hardware using images nfs mounted over the network
<cr3> however, testing images directly using kvm might be a good addition to my test framework
<cr3> and/or I could also leverage vmware (server or esx) to do the same thing
<davmor2> cr3: the clean room approach is good for automated if it work on kvm but doesn't on the machines it's most likely an issue with the hw :)
<davmor2> well driver for the hw
<cr3> davmor2: if we test the the image installs on kvm by directly mounting it and on physical hardware by mounting it over nfs, I wonder if we're missing any potential problems
<davmor2> cr3: plus you can use it as a metering rod to gauge meterics by :)  All tests should be faster on hw :)
<davmor2> cr3: well you might hit the same issues but it's hard to judge till you try it :)
<cr3> davmor2: it's not the size of the rod that counts, it's how you use it :)
<davmor2> trust you to bring the level of conversation down to toilet level :P
<cr3> seriously though, "faster on hw" really depends on too many factors: kvm can be easily faster on good hardware with virtual extensions than running natively on the hardware
<davmor2> cr3: I did say should be :)
<cr3> davmor2: the first release of metrics based testing I would like to introduce will only consider individual hardware, be it physical or virtual
<cr3> I'm not sure how I'll be able to represent metrics spanning multiple machines to assess that hardware x is quicker/slower than hardware y
<davmor2> which I agree would be better to check for overall performance issues/regressions
<cr3> davmor2: exactly, the initial motivation will be to use metrics as a form of quantitative test to specifically detect regressions on hardware
<cr3> davmor2: however, I know that Keybuk will want an overview across hardware to determine if some graphics controllers, for example, are causing boot speed to diverge significantly
<cr3> ie, there was a recent assumption that nvidia was adding 2-3 seconds to the boot time compared to intel for example on the same hardware
<cr3> that's weird, there's no lp:ubuntu/karmic/ubiquity... I really can't wait until all the packages have been bzrified
<davmor2> yes that would be useful info, but you and I both know that the results will get compared between machines :)
<davmor2> cr3: what for?
<cr3> davmor2: yeah, so my trick will be to ask those people with most vested interest to help come up with a user interface for the reports :)
<cr3> davmor2: I'm just branching ubiquity to see if I can suggest a quick patch
<cr3> davmor2: the coolio process would be: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/karmic/ubiquity; fix; bzr push lp:~cr3/ubuntu/karmic/ubiquity/bug-417417; link branch to bug
<cr3> that's so much more convenient for the developer than attaching a patch to a bug report
<davmor2> yes that would be nice but hey
<cr3> that's already how it is for lots of packages, such as checkbox. it's just that it takes a little while to bzrify all the packages
<davmor2> it'll get there though :)
<cr3> yay, I found the commit that broke automatic installs of ubiquity!
<davmor2> cr3: good let them know on #ubuntu-installer :)
<cr3> davmor2: do you happen to have access to a system with a floppy and/or a tape drive?
<davmor2> floppy yes tape no
<davmor2> cr3 why?
<cr3> davmor2: hm, I just found a few machines with a floppy, so I'm just missing one with a tape drive then
<cr3> refactoring checkbox to use udev instead of hal, so I want to express the type of device
<davmor2> Ah :)
<cr3> superm1 is everywhere, he's even committing stuff to udev!
<davmor2> cr3: That's why he is super Mario :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-23
<Gerry7> allo tlm
<Gerry5> allo tlm
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-23
<qwebirc26063> how well does this app work?
 * ara takes a coffee break
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning ara good flight home?
<ara> yes, no issues at all
<davmor2> good good
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-24
<ara> good morning!
<KE1HA> GM :-)
<davmor2> ara: when's the next set of iso's
<ara> davmor2, next week, for Beta
<davmor2> ara: you might need to start picking on Jono to test wubi then I'm on holiday next week
<ara> davmor2, OK, I will, thanks for the heads up
<ara> davmor2, nevertheless, bladern now has a laptop with windows to test
<davmor2> ara: Yeah but get jono involved anyway tell him it recompense for thanking MS ;)  I'll try and test it towards the end of the week and see if it actually works at all.
<ara> davmor2, thanks!
 * ara -> lunch
<njin> hello guys, are you experiencing strange issue using testdrive and qemu-kvm ?
<njin> pedro_: around ?
<davmor2> njin: try tracking down kirkland he is possibly the most knowledgeable when it comes to both testdrive and kvm/qemu
<njin> davmor2: ok thanks
<moustafa> cr3, fader, davmor2, good afternoon :)
<fader> moustafa: Hey hey
<moustafa> fader: Ho ho!
<moustafa> fader: I noticed you lost the underscore.  Are you working out?
<fader> It's a secret ;)
<davmor2> moustafa: bonjour hohehon
<moustafa> davmor2: I just went through the entire post-2005 Dr Who run in a few weeks, I do believe I made my mind blow up
<davmor2> muhahahahahaha!
<moustafa> davmor2: I also came to the realisation that I see TV series in the wrong order, which probably means I have a bit of TimeLord in me :p
<davmor2> moustafa: No you just don't live in England so we send them to you in the wrong order to play with your head ;)  Seems to be working :D
<fader> moustafa: No spoilers -- I have about 3 seasons of that queued up to watch this winter :)
<davmor2> fader: the doctor turn into the invisibleman about half way through season 2
<davmor2> moustafa: have you guys got to the new new doctor yet or ar eyou still on tenant?
<moustafa> We finished the season with the new Doctor a month ago or so
<moustafa> davmor2: Ended up liking him.  I'm not sure if I liked him better than Tennant, but I very much liked him
<davmor2> moustafa: He's alright but I still preferred the Tennant Piper partnership the best
<moustafa> davmor2: It was a good parnership, but that's because they were writing the Doctor as in love with Rose (and vice versa) whereas this Doctor isn't looking for the same type of commitment from his companion
<moustafa> davmor2: What I did love most though was how old he'd sometimes appear to be.  You could almost feel the 900+ years weighing on him
<davmor2> haha
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-25
<ara> good morning
<baptistemm> hi there
<davmor2> morning all
<baptistemm> can someone explain me this build error ? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/collectd/4.8.2-1ubuntu0.1/+build/1933596
<baptistemm> the patch I submitted in 2 lines long and I doubt it causes this issue, perhaps I'm wrong
<davmor2> baptistemm: you'll want #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu this channel is to co-ordinate testing efforts
<baptistemm> the issue right now is just it doesn't build on ia64
<marjo> QA Team Meeting 1700 UTC in #ubuntu-quality
<highvoltage> anyone have any trouble with today's daily image/
<highvoltage> s#/#?#g
<fader> highvoltage: Any trouble in general, or specific trouble? ;)
<highvoltage> fader: I get busybox on boot, but I think I might have found the problem, taking it further in -devel...
<fader> Rockin'
 * highvoltage plays air guitar
<fader> Heheh
<amorphous1> cr3, ping...pong?
<amorphous1> cr3, j'ai une question pour toi....va peut prende quelques minutes
<cr3> amorphous1: go
<cr3> amorphous1: date | tee >(grep Wed > /tmp/date.txt)
<cr3> amorphous1: date | tee >(grep Wed > /tmp/date.txt) | grep -v Wed
<cr3> amorphous1: where Wed is probably the error regex you want
<amorphous1> cr3, Cool, ca marche
<nagappan> any clues why this happens with Nvidia current driver in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<nagappan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483637/
<nagappan> [    47.998] This server has a video driver ABI version of 8.0 that this
<nagappan> driver does not officially support.  Please check
<nagappan> http://www.nvidia.com/ for driver updates or downgrade to an X
<nagappan> server with a supported driver ABI.
<nagappan> any work around for this ?
<tgm4883> nagappan, my assumption is that 10.10 uses a newer version of x server than the driver supports. I would assume that would be fixed in an update of the nvidia driver. You might want to check #ubuntu+1 since that is a support channel, where this is not.
<nagappan> tgm4883, sure, thanks :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-26
<ara> good morning all!
<KE1HA> Good morning Ara.
<ara> hey KE1HA, how are you?
<KE1HA> No too bad actually. I finished the program comparison matrix, have no idea how to implement in the Wiki.
<KE1HA> Maybe I could send it to you for some ideas ?
<ara> KE1HA, what questions do you have?
<ara> KE1HA, yes, maybe you can send it to me and we can chat together over it
<ara> KE1HA, btw, when talking directly to me, please, use "ara, " so I can notice
<KE1HA> ara, Sir wasn't at the box here. I'll send you the file, you can have a look at it, and maybe give some suggestions on a wiki layout.
<ara> KE1HA, alright
<KE1HA> ara, just sent it too your Ubuntu e-mail.
<ara> KE1HA, cool, I will have a look to it
<KE1HA> ara ok tnx
<ara> KE1HA, the matrix looks perfect!
<ara> KE1HA, great work
<ara> KE1HA, to be able to convert it to wiki syntax, you will need to use moin moin tables
<ara> http://moinmo.in/HelpOnTables
<ara> KE1HA, you can create a new wiki page at: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/ApplicationMatrix
<ara> KE1HA, and then use moin moin tables to pass that content
<KE1HA> ara:  cool, ok, will have a look at the help link. This one is fer 10.04.1, Mav will be diffrent of course.
<ara> KE1HA, then create a page called ApplicationMatrixLucid
<ara> we can then copy it and modify it for maverick
<KE1HA> ara:  that was the idea. Im also workign on XUB docs, as there in dire need up updating, but there changing allot of apps, as is Ubuntu.
<ara> great
<ara> KE1HA, are you going to participate in a Ubuntu Global Jam this weekend?
<ara> where are you based?
<KE1HA> ara:  yes, was going to be on IRC but really don't know what I supposed to be doing. I jsut gota bug mentor, so getting on wiht that as well.
<ara> awesome :)
<KE1HA> ara ok, tnx fer the help, going to rad a bit on how to make the matrix things in the wiki.
<KE1HA> read*
<ara> KE1HA, let me know if you have any questions
<ara> KE1HA, I'll be happy to help
<KE1HA> will do.
<czajkowski> aloha
<ara> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> ara: so turns upgrading isn't ever easy on my machines :( http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1876573/size/1024
<ara> czajkowski, what are the contents of your dist-upgrade.log?
<czajkowski> let me go see
<czajkowski> ara: can you see pm for a second?
<czajkowski> ara: http://paste.ubuntu.com/483878/
<czajkowski> had help from davmor2
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/624544
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 624544 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrading from Lucid to Maverick gives an error in the process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> czajkowski, please attach the file /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log , this is probably caused by the ABI bump of xorg in 10.10
<czajkowski> I did
<czajkowski> it's in as main.log
<jibel> czajkowski, we need apt.log which traces how apt resolves the dependencies.
<czajkowski> done
<jibel> czajkowski,  I'll ask mvo to have a look at it. I thought it was a temporary problem due to the release of the new xorg in 10.10 but it's still there. Many thanks.
<czajkowski> jibel: thanks
<davmor2> morning fader cr3 cgregan charlie-tca and others
<fader> davmor2: Howdy dude
<charlie-tca> Good morning, davmor2
<cgregan> :-)
<ara> see you guys tomorrow!
<njin> Hello,to all
<amorphous1> cr3, ....ca marche ... merci!
<cr3> amorphous1: excellent!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-27
<jibel> ara, Hi, while reading the testcase wiki I've found  no testcase that cover the upgrade from an iso to the current -updates ?
<jibel> ara what do you think about adding these cases ?
<ara> jibel, can you explain the use case, please? I don't think I got it
<ara> jibel, et.... bonjour :)
<jibel> ara, the rationale is that we test every single package that goes to -updates with the SRU process
<ara> jibel, yes
<jibel> but we never test that a fresh installation from an iso is upgradeable to the version -updates
<ara> jibel, ah, ok, like installing the 10.04 and then update
<jibel> yes, that's it
<jibel> e.g I use a livecd with 10.04.1
<jibel> and the run a dist-upgrade to the latest version in -updates
<jibel> we could add such test case for the latest release and latest LTS and run it maybe once a month
<ara> jibel, sounds good, I like it
<ara> jibel, maybe we can automate that as well
<jibel> ara, give me 1mn to find an issue that could have been avoided.
<jibel> ara, bug 557023 and bug 591207, cjwatson fixed in maverick and will be fixed in 10.04.2
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557023 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated) / cp: cannot stat `/vmlinuz': No such file or directory (affects: 95) (dups: 47) (heat: 471)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557023
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591207 in casper (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Casper's USB update-initramfs shim should look for initrd.img in /boot (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 72)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591207
<jibel> ara, and yes that could be automated. Maybe the auto-upgrade-tester already covers it.
<ara> jibel, auto-upgrade-tester?
<jibel> ara, that's a tool developed by mvo as part of update-manager to test release upgrades
<ara> jibel, OK, the one used to create mvo's report?
<jibel> ara, maybe. Can you point me to that report. the package is ... auto-upgrade-tester
<ara> http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing
<ara> I didn't know that mvo's tool was packaged, thanks for sharing
<jibel> ara, yes that what he used.
<jibel> ara, I didn't know you didn't knew :)
<jibel> ara, the source package is update-manager
<ara> jibel, cool, then we could add that test to cover that, and maybe we can ask mvo to add it to his run
<jibel> mvo, ^^^
<jibel> ara, I can draft the test cases if you wish.
<ara> jibel, that would be great, thanks
<mvo> what needs to be added? sorry, missed part of the context here. but I can certainly add it
<mvo> I think :)
<mvo> so automatic 10.04 (stock) upgrades to 10.04-updates ?
<persia> Well, and 10.04.x (stock) upgrades to 10.04-updates
<ara> hey persia, mvo: nice to see you around
<jibel> mvo,  yes. These cases are currently not covered. I pointed ara to bug 557023 and bug 591207 which could have been avoided
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557023 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated) / cp: cannot stat `/vmlinuz': No such file or directory (affects: 95) (dups: 47) (heat: 471)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557023
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591207 in casper (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Casper's USB update-initramfs shim should look for initrd.img in /boot (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 72)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591207
<jibel> We'd like to run them automatically on a monthly basis for the latest stable release and the latest LTS
<jibel> mvo, and I was wondering if auto-upgrade-tester could do that
<mvo> jibel: I think it can, let me add a test profile for this
<mvo> jibel: I can run it as part of the normal rotine (daily)
<mvo> jibel: what profiles do you need? just ubuntu-desktop? I guess ideally all  ,) ?
<jibel> mvo, not sure that daily is useful, there is 1 large batch of packages pushed to -updates once a week. So weekly would be enough.
<mvo> ok
<jibel> mvo, all of course!
<jibel> mvo, are you able to test different arch too ?
<mvo> haha, I excepted nothing else ;)
<mvo> in theory yes, but not easily, it requires a kvm/qemu that is capable of running the arch. so I guess for arm we should be ok, I have no idea how fast/slow it is
<persia> powerpc should work as well.
<jibel> amd64 ?
<persia> Both are very slow, and both occasionally break when certain operations are performed.
<mvo> pommerac is amd64 so kvm should be able to do 64 as well
<mvo> thanks persia I have no experience with how well they work. if its stable enough for a release upgrade we can add them too (the machine has resources left)
<jibel> great, that covers nearly everything. Only the liveusb with persistent storage will need to be run manually then.
<persia> For lucid, I used them both a lot: armel worked OK, and powerpc not so well.  For maverick, I've had occasional crashes with both of them attempting to install metapackages.
<persia> liveusb with persistent storage can be modelled in qemu/kvm.
<jibel> persia, with 1 virtual devices to simulate to boot device and another named casper-rw for the storage  ?
<persia> With one virtual USB device with 2 partitions (losetup/kpartx) to simulate everything.
<jibel> persia, oh okay. Never tried that.
<mvo> jibel: what about testing upgrades to -proposed instead (or in addition)?
<jibel> mvo, not instead. security updates are not in proposed. if a version in -proposed superseded a version in -security we would skip the current version in -security/-updates
<jibel> mvo, furthermore some packages are broken in -proposed for weeks (like the current version of gallery2 for example)
<mvo> jibel: ok
<jibel> mvo, so we would report them everyday and that's not relevant because the current release is fine.
<jibel> mvo, I don't think it's worth spending cpu cycle on it.
<jibel> mvo,  even cycle/s/
<jibel> mvo, and oh, not all of updates are in -proposed since the packages are deleted.
<mvo> jibel: thanks, that makes sense, I let a test run over lunch and if its good push to pommerac soon(ish)
<jibel> mvo, great. You *rock* ;)
 * mvo blushes
<njin> Hello to all uby64 20100827, ubiquity bug 625258
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 625258 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with UnboundLocalError in part_ask_option_changed() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625258
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-28
<czajkowski> good morning
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-29
<ara> morning!
<KE1HA> ara:  good morning. Any idea when the Maverick AMD64 images will be showing up ?
<ara> KE1HA, most likely on Tuesday
<ara> KE1HA, but you can already do some smoke testing to the daily images, to see if there is any major issue
<KE1HA> ara:  ok, tnx. when are we going to start the ISO testing?
<ara> KE1HA, when the release team starts posting the first images
<KE1HA> ara:  I was looking for those, the /current/ ISO are missing the AMD64's unless im looking in the wrong place, but dont think so.
<ara> KE1HA, Tuesday, most likely, as I said
<ara> KE1HA, where are you looking?
<KE1HA> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<KE1HA> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<KE1HA> ara:  sri abt the other bit, didn't know we'd start testing Tuesday also. but all systems are ready, just doing some last minute tweaks.
<ara> KE1HA, there are some problems with the ISOs, as you can see, i386 are oversized
<ara> and amd64 is not there
<ara> yes, you were looking at the right place
<ara> hopefully it will be fixed tomorrow
<ara> I'll let you know as soon as we have testable isos
<KE1HA> ara:  ok, no worries, it's that way fer most the major distro's, i386 is ok though. Anyways, have a nice Sunday, will look fer ya tomorrow.
<ara> KE1HA, you too, have a nice day
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-23
<NCommander> lastlog NCommander
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-25
<vista_killer> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-26
<vista_killer> ηι
<vista_killer> hi
<vista_killer> i still have this bug with the new kernel
<vista_killer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/791089
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 791089 in linux (Ubuntu) "crash after rebooting or shutting down from Ubuntu 11.04 (affects: 12) (dups: 1) (heat: 64)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jibel> vista_killer, you may find help about kernel issues on #ubuntu-kernel
<vista_killer> ok thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-20
<elfy>  anyone got any idea why nvidia drivers not showing up in the additional drivers dialogue ?
<smartboyhw> ...
<astraljava> elfy: Nope. I noticed it during the weekend, but ran out of time to pursue the issue.
<elfy> k - cheers astraljava
<astraljava> elfy: Err... sorry.
<astraljava> I wasn't thinking straight, too little sleep.
<elfy> wonder if it is something to do with unity and nvidia and xorg
<astraljava> elfy: It's because of the new X server, and no up-to-date nvidia package.
<elfy> aah - thought it might be - thanks astraljava
<smartboyhw> jibel: Why do you need to +o yourself?
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently Testing Precise 12.04.1 Release Candidates and Quantal dailies | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<jibel> smartboyhw, to change the topic
<smartboyhw> jibel: Oh thanks
<phillw> jibel: do you have a couple of minutes to look at http://pastebin.com/SRLnr5fB and offer advice to one of testing team?
<phillw> jibel: wb, did you get my last message?
<jibel> phillw, I didn't get it sorry. my connection is very poor today
<phillw> jibel: no worries mate. I've got a starting point to register the bug.
<jibel> phillw, ok cool
<smartboyhw> phillw: How's the testing going for 12.04.1
<phillw> smartboyhw: he he, and I just auto respond to a ping!
<smartboyhw> phillw: ?
<phillw> present
<phillw> smartboyhw: as I said on -release, we lack resources to maintain it for 5 years.
<smartboyhw> phillw: Er...Ubuntu Studio is a small team, and we can still maintain it...
<phillw> smartboyhw: The decision for LTS or not, is taken by the devs. In the case of lubuntu as it is still a young flavour and lxde stuff is rapidly changing they chose to use the resources to further develop lxde stuff rather than back-port. If some one was to join who can dedicate their time to back-porting we would be able to issue LTS's
<smartboyhw> Hmm... Now I'm licking my lips on Lubuntu:)
<smartboyhw> phillw: Been a bit suprised: Why aren't your name in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Get%20Involved/WhoWeAre
<smartboyhw> balloons: ping
<balloons> smartboyhw, howdy
<smartboyhw> balloons: How's the 12.04.1 testing going?
<balloons> smartboyhw, you tell me :-)
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/230/builds
<smartboyhw> balloons: What the
<balloons> that's the status
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu has no one to test, weird
<balloons> I've got to push a note out to everyone to go fill in the gaps as needed
<smartboyhw> Who's in charge of testing of Kubuntu?
<balloons> Scottk, riddell, darkwing
<smartboyhw> Hmm, that's weird...
<smartboyhw> How about Edubuntu?
<balloons> stgraber, and highvoltage are the folks there
<smartboyhw> Hmm....
<stgraber> we'll probably want Edubuntu respun for the cups issue so I'm not spending any time on testing until then
<smartboyhw> stgraber: Oh
<balloons> elfy, btw -- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035635.html
<balloons> theres the reason nvida is missing
<smartboyhw> balloons: elfy finally knew, and he wasn't here:)
<smartboyhw> balloons: I think the most successful testing of 12.04.1 is for Ubuntu Studio:)
<balloons> gj smartboyhw
<balloons> did you get upgrade testing in
<balloons> ?
<smartboyhw> balloons: astraljava disabled it due to interface change
<balloons> smartboyhw, I just noticed it wasn't in the list after I asked
<smartboyhw> balloons: I've asked astraljava to put it back again for 12.10
<smartboyhw> But then we don't need it for 12.04.1
<smartboyhw> balloons: Nice e-mail
<balloons> smartboyhw, I haven't sent it yet
<balloons> lol --
<smartboyhw> balloons: About the 12.04.1 one
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh yes.. I was laughing because I was writing up a mail about fb
<smartboyhw> Oh....That's why
 * patdk-wk works on testing
<smartboyhw> balloons: Good e-mail now about fb
<smartboyhw> ;-)
<balloons> I don't want people to confuse the issue.. I think it will make sense to them
<smartboyhw> balloons: How much do you know about SII? phillw pushed me there
<phillw> smartboyhw: he knows of its existance, as we will be asking testers to try speech control out once they are at a level to release it for testing.
<smartboyhw> OK, I'm building the source now
<balloons> smartboyhw, ^^
<njin> balloons, have you alredy run maas in virtualbox ?
<njin> I have it working in hardware but not on virtualbox
<njin> cannot understand why
<balloons> njin, there was something to doing it virtually
<balloons> I remember a post on it
<balloons> umm.. it's a question for the server guys
<balloons> let's see.. was it clint, or deigo..
<njin> balloons, I'm asking
<phillw> balloons: that's new news re: nvidia problem, I was on #ubuntu-x earlier and they asked that the bug be reported against xorg, is that information incorrect / out dated?
<smartboyhw> balloons: Any fix on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/subscription ?
<balloons> phillw, as far as I know nvidia isn't working in quantal
<balloons> and it's been disabled
<balloons> smartboyhw, what do you mean fix?
<smartboyhw> I mean has it been done...
<phillw> balloons: did you catch the email from Greg?
<smartboyhw> balloons ping
<phillw> balloons: http://pastebin.com/SRLnr5fB is the question, http://pastebin.com/ELA3TjMU is the reply from #ubuntu-x
<balloons> phillw, which email?
<smartboyhw> balloons: Will we be busy after FF to test the features? Also, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/subscription anyone is working on it?
<phillw> balloons: surmised above ^^
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/subscription is on the list of things to dev out completely
<smartboyhw> oh
<balloons> but we need help on the qatracker
<balloons> most of the dev on it that's going to happen this cycle is done
<balloons> timeframes and commitments are difficult
<balloons> smartboyhw, post ff we'll still be busy
<balloons> beta1->beta2 will be busy busy
<balloons> it will slow only slighty as we seek to finish the release
<balloons> no break now really until the end of the cycle :-)
<smartboyhw> no break at all:(
<balloons> smartboyhw, I kid a little.. there's always something to do
<balloons> but yes, you shouldn't kill yourself in doing it
<smartboyhw> :)
<balloons> in the beginning of the cycle, there is less..
<phillw> balloons: for 10.04 --> 12.04.1 test, is a VM okay?
<balloons> so to some extent before alpha1 your waiting for things to happen
<balloons> phillw, yes VM is fine.. I want to make sure the upgrade goes well.. and having non-default mungled installs go through properly would be good
<balloons> it's more of a software test that hw
 * patdk-wk really needs to install a local apt cache
<phillw> I've just been clearing out my myriad of VM's, so I have room for a ubuntu 10.04 :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> balloons: A very strange thing: I'm actually not running any Ubuntu or its deriatives in real machine
<balloons> smartboyhw, ohh?
<balloons> all vm's eh?
<smartboyhw> Yep
<smartboyhw> Don't worry, I'll be installing Ubuntu Studio 12.04.1 soon:)
<patdk-wk> hmm, this is looking nice
<patdk-wk> all my testcases are passing first try :)
<patdk-wk> I need to attempt an upgrade test though
<smartboyhw> patdk-wk: That's great
<balloons> patdk-wk, yee-haw!
<patdk-wk> now to clone a lucid install, and attempt to ugprade it
<patdk-wk> all esx/iscsi tests passed :)
<smartboyhw> patdk-wk, phillw, balloons: Bye!
<balloons> we need to add the social networks info to the our wiki
<phillw> okies, where do you want them putting?
<balloons> phillw, I guess it's all on the main page
<balloons> I'm going to post about the new groups
<balloons> it would be good to point folks to the wiki for full details
<phillw> balloons: the FB page currently has "General chat and introduction to QA, of all things please realise one thing... WE DO NOT BITE!! Feel free to ask, but please do use our mailing list & IRC channel. Tell us what you need to help you to help the ubuntu family ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam  "
<balloons> phillw, short and sweet
<balloons> I don't see anything wrong with that
<phillw> good, I just sort of threw it together when I created the group, it can be edited.
<balloons> heh
 * patdk-wk attempts to get back on track
<balloons> I survived the reboot.. hurray
<elfy> always a good acid test
<balloons> elfy, :-)
<elfy> balloons: thanks for pointing me at -arm :)
<balloons> elfy, yea, handy channel isn't it?
<elfy> it is - I shall find it useful I think
<njin> damn, more than one hour to run a minimal installation and it is not ended, KVM is really buggy
<balloons> njin, what did you find out about maas?
<njin> balloons, nothing, just a little step, but till now no way to connect to the VM
<njin> in hardware it works out of the box, in VM no
<njin> balloons, i've tried JeOS in kvm, but I cannot understand where's the difference with the testcase installer run in a vm
<balloons> njin what do you mean the difference>/
<balloons> inside a VM, to the extent hardware is invovled, you'll be testing only the emulated hardware
<balloons> most of the install process is software side, though there are certainly bugs with hardware interacton
<njin> installer (default) i mean
<njin> the same steps and the same result
<jibel> njin,  JeOS stands for "Just enough Operating System." in other word it is the minimal installation to have a working Ubuntu
<njin> jibel, thanks, then is the default one
<jibel> njin, the test case here is to verify that installation fits below certain limits
<njin> default testcase i mean
<jibel> njin, default installs the task standard and jeos  the task minimal
<jibel> the result is different
<patdk-wk> the instructions linked to the testcase decribe it all
<patdk-wk> make sure virtual kerne is installed, make sure large ubuntu- package isn't installed
<patdk-wk> make sure it uses <500m diskspace, and <40m? for kernel modules
<patdk-wk> normal install is using 890megs diskspace, and 130m for kernel modules
 * patdk-wk is happy though
<patdk-wk> I can upgrade my lucid vm's without grub failures now :)
<spajderix> hi
<njin> well, seems to me that install the default instead, no virtual kernel, ubuntu-standard installed, linux>140 MB, size of / 1,1 GB
<njin> tomorrow will retest better, jibel:^^
<njin> now is late, good night
<jibel> njin, good night, thanks for your help
<njin> balloons, jibel, see you tomorrow
<pinchmesh> lo all, am having a problem with cad... programs expect sslv2, 12.04 has sslv1. can I symlink files?
<pinchmesh> documentation says numbering system is different.
<patdk-wk> pinchmesh? heh?
 * patdk-wk wonders what that has to do with testing ubuntu iso's
<patdk-wk> and also, sslv2 should not be used, for atleast 5years now, or longer
<patdk-wk> I can't remember the last time sslv1 was supported
<pinchmesh> hey, i stepped out
<pinchmesh> i'm attempting draftsight..
<pinchmesh> errors are sslv2 not found, followed by multiple application/mime errors
<pinchmesh> curious as to why the program ran for a week, then problems.
<patdk-wk> pinchmesh, probably cause your in the wrong channel?
<patdk-wk> is that related to testing ubuntu iso's somehow?
<patdk-wk> somehow related to the channel topic?
<pinchmesh> prolly, cause something has changed, or a bug..
<pinchmesh> draftsight is in beta though...
<patdk-wk> then you probably want the #ubuntu+1 channel
<pinchmesh> ah, ok...thanks
<patdk-wk> I still probably wouldn't expect much there, though
<patdk-wk> I would try to look for a channel about that program itself
<pinchmesh> i have
<pinchmesh> been at this all weekend
 * patdk-wk still has no clue what the issue is :)
<patdk-wk> or what package
<pinchmesh> it loads with apt-get... same as ubuntu pkg mgr
<patdk-wk> yes, but WHAT?
<pinchmesh> draftsight
<patdk-wk> I can't find a package called draftsight
<pinchmesh> http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/overview/
<patdk-wk> that isn't a ubuntu package
<patdk-wk> that is 3rd party
<pinchmesh> download the ubuntu version, then use software manager
<patdk-wk> you are going have to go ask them
<pinchmesh> i have
<pinchmesh> it's a good replacement for autocad 2d
<pinchmesh> prolly the best that's free
<patdk-wk> still totally out of scope, not even a part of ubuntu
<pinchmesh> k
<pinchmesh> but, how do I set sslv2 in the program to what's included in ubuntu???
<patdk-wk> yuk, it's a i386 only package
<patdk-wk> no clue, this is about testing ubuntu iso's
<pinchmesh> hey, I would be happy if it worked
<elfy> pinchmesh: try posting on the forums
<pinchmesh> k, will do
<patdk-wk> can't even review the release notes without making an account? annoying
<pinchmesh> sorry
<pinchmesh> thought you guys might know
<patdk-wk> that isn't your issue :)
<patdk-wk> but I don't even know what you mean, by set sslv2
<patdk-wk> sslv2 has been dead for half a decade, and disabled for even longer
<pinchmesh> cad wants v2 or v3
<pinchmesh> later all, and thanks
 * balloons missed interesting driveby
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-21
<kanliot> running the QQ daily something seriously wrong with graphics in my vm
<noskcaj> i'm considering upgrading to quantal on my main ubuntu machine, could this damage anything?
<Worf> Would here be a good place to discuss linux-image-3.5.0-11-generic ? Maybe i'm missing something obvious, but i tried a minimal ubuntu install with debootstrap and with mentioned kernel, and i have all kinds of hardware support issues. Like no mouse device, harddisk devices missing, network card missing, ...
<smartboyhw> No.
<patdk-wk> you probably want the kernel team
<smartboyhw> #ubuntu-kernel
<Worf> trying, thanks
<smartboyhw> Is balloons on vacation today?
<phillw> idk, just installing 10.04.4 as requested to then update to 12.04.1
<smartboyhw> ...
<njin> phillw, smartboyhw, hallo
<smartboyhw> njin: o/
<phillw> hiyas njin
 * balloons floats
<smartboyhw> balloons: I got someone talking about package testing in #ubuntu+1
<smartboyhw> Bug 1039518
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1039518 in gecko-mediaplayer (Ubuntu) "gecko-mplayer / gnome-mplayer 1.0.6 do not work on ppc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039518
<balloons> ok, looks like a ppc bug
<balloons> and he's on lubuntu.. that's good
<phillw> balloons: I disagree... it's not good :P
<balloons> phillw, lol
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> balloons: What testing are you doing now?:)
<balloons> something new
<smartboyhw> balloons: What new???:_)
<balloons> always new and exciting
<balloons> you'll see soon enough..
<smartboyhw> balloons: You're not telling me "what" = ?
<balloons> I will
<smartboyhw> balloons: Would you please tell me using PM?:);)
<phillw> I'll go and allocate that bug to the lubuntu team are made aware of it.
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol.. you'll find out in a moment
<phillw> s/to/so
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> balloons: What do you mean IN A MOMENT?
<balloons> phillw, good plan :-)
<smartboyhw> Actually, why do you guys use s/../..?
<balloons> phillw,  I was saying good he's on lubuntu since there's a ppc contingent of users there
<balloons> smartboyhw, s/../../ is shorthand for regex find and replace
<davmor2> smartboyhw: man sed
<phillw> balloons: he seems to have raised a duplicate... bug 1039518 and bug 1025815
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1039518 in gecko-mediaplayer (Ubuntu) "gecko-mplayer / gnome-mplayer 1.0.6 do not work on ppc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039518
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025815 in gecko-mediaplayer (Ubuntu) "gecko package for ppc is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025815
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<phillw> I'll mark the latter a dup of the 1st and email the L-QA mailing list so that they're aware.
<smartboyhw> I did already
<smartboyhw> phillw: E-mail the QA list
<smartboyhw> I did the mark duplicate
<phillw> I see now, I'll let the L-QA peoplel know of it.
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<phillw> sent.
<phillw> balloons: as ubuntu 10.04.4 update has been tested, do you want me to to do the kubuntu ones?
<smartboyhw> phillw: You should, balloons will be super happy
<balloons> phillw, I'm sure the kubuntu folks would appreciate that very much!
<balloons> the high bug found on ubuntu was for the global menu
<smartboyhw> phillw: If you can try to test a Ubuntu Studio 12.04.1 build
<balloons> doesn't affect kubuntu
<phillw> I'll just zsync up my iso.
<smartboyhw> ok
<smartboyhw> balloons: Where's my link now:_)
<smartboyhw> balloons: Where's my link of the new feature???
<phillw> smartboyhw: it takes about 1.5 hours to grab an iso, about 30 mins to install and then however long it is for an update!
<smartboyhw> phillw: It takes me 10 minutes to grab an iso, 20 minutes to install, then 30 minutes to update
<phillw> the advantages for a fast b/band link!
<smartboyhw> phillw: I'm using WiFi
<smartboyhw> If I'm on broadband I can download it within 2 minutes
<smartboyhw> So, phillw, you're chair again tmr
<phillw> indeed :)
<balloons> smartboyhw, http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/08/call-for-testing-compiz-unity.html
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<balloons> smartboyhw, bah
<balloons> don't use the listed ppa
<balloons> smartboyhw, k fixed
<balloons> :-)
<smartboyhw> OK
<balloons> ppa:timo-jyrinki/prerelease is the proper ppa
<smartboyhw> Anyway, balloons, I wonder: Who manages the QA Trackers?
<balloons> stgraber has been the primary developer of the site. There are several individuals who help manage the iso tracker, and package tracker
<jibel> balloons, does the PPA includes a working version of llvmpipe ?
<smartboyhw> Wow wow wow, can I help too? (Kidding, I am new)
<jibel> in other words, can I try it on VMs and pandaboards ?
<balloons> jibel, yes I believe it does..
<balloons> i'm not sure on the pandaboard.. but I was also going to try :-)
<balloons> I suppose a vm first makes sense
<smartboyhw> Yeah, it's ll'vm'pipe:D
<smartboyhw> balloons: See my kidding line?:)
<jibel> balloons, thanks. I'll give it a try
<balloons> jibel, k let me know how it goes
<balloons> I won't be able to try it out rightnow
<smartboyhw> I'm always kidding!
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol
<balloons> getting late eh?
<smartboyhw> balloons: I mean the line 15 lines above:D also I'm sleeping soon
<smartboyhw> balloons: Why do you choose the nick balloons?:D
<balloons> smartboyhw, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twenty-One_Balloons
<smartboyhw> Uh..................................................................................
<balloons> ok, so am I crazy, or has nautilus always been branded "Files"?
<xnox> balloons: "always" = it did appear in quantal and had a page-sread on "OMG! Ubuntu Nautilus has changed!"
<xnox> so it's fairly recent
<balloons> xnox, ahh.. I missed the zomg! world is ending article
<balloons> :-) found a renaming bug though
<xnox> balloons: outside of terminal, emacs, thunderbird and browser I don't notice much stuff, if not OMG!Ubuntu.
<xnox> balloons: i notice that fontconfig is complaining about <test> in it's directives, but not "Nautilus" -> "Files" rename.
<balloons> yes.. I just got hit with fontconfig error again
<balloons> and oddly, I noticed the grammar error: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected
<balloons> works instead of work
<xnox> TELL ME ABOUT IT! =)
<xnox> is it just me or quantal daily-live cd doesn't boot on amd64 into graphical display at all
<xnox> ?
<balloons> xnox using what?
<xnox> balloons: kvm / libvirt
<balloons> xnox, no 3d support
<balloons> no desktop
<xnox> =))))))))))))) brilliant
<xnox> balloons: ubiquity debconf interface hear I come
<balloons> xnox, ubiquity should work
<balloons> run install ubuntu
<balloons> don't run try before installing..
<balloons> although, I have no idea if that's loading 3d bits or not.. the installer does not
<balloons> I'm testing the llvmpipe right now, starting from an old daily quantal iso.. see if the vm works again'
<xnox> balloons: nope. I just get boot up messages on the console and that's it.
<xnox> and then it just sits there displaying me those.
<balloons> xnox.. then hmm
 * balloons wonders if something is more broken
<xnox> balloons: 20120821 image
<balloons> I haven't zsynced quantal today
<balloons> still running through precise
<balloons> jibel, I installed the ppa on quantal vm, I'm running unity
<balloons> seems to work fine
<balloons> ohh yes.. I purged the ppa and went back to default
<balloons> yea.. it's definitely a difference :-) -- hah!
<phillw> any kubuntu testers about for a bit help with a test case?
<phillw> balloons: the 10.04 upgrade for kubuntu is pointing to legacy, which is also pointing to out of date wiki pages, any ideas where I should start? There is a wiki page with the correct information.
<balloons> phillw, ping Scottk, riddell, or darkwing..
<balloons> hmm none in here
<balloons> try #kubuntu-devel
<balloons> ahh I see you in there
<balloons> shadeslayer can also help
<phillw> balloons: it is he who has given me the instructions to get me going :)
<balloons> ah-ha
<phillw> I can get to 12.04 now, then I can add on the 12.04.1
<phillw> 50 minutes to upgrade
<phillw> I'll be glad to get these two done for kubuntu, lubuntu does owe them quite a few favours from when lubuntu was still very new and not adopted.
<njin> bug 1037515
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1037515 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with MissingProgramError in run(): No window manager found (tried metacity, xfwm4, matchbox-window-manager, openbox-lubuntu, openbox)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037515
<balloons> njin, ?
<balloons> ohh.. lookey there
<njin> balloons, is the blocker for the installer
<balloons> njin yes very much so
<balloons> my guess is the compiz work will fix this
<njin> balloons, but the unity test mean to install something or I already have it installed in my quantal fully updated ?
<balloons> you need to install from a ppa
<balloons> it's unity 6.2, but packaged with a new compiz and new control center
<njin> ok, going to install then, thanks
<njin> balloons, is disabled the feature to move the window with Alt+right click ??
<balloons> njin, whoa
<balloons> I didn't even notice
<njin> uh, a bug
<balloons> oh yes
<njin> ok I open a report then
<balloons> yea, link it here
<balloons> I'll add myself and confirm :-)
<njin> balloons, do you know a way to run apport with non original packages (ppa)
<balloons> you should be able to in this case njin
<balloons> ubuntu-bug unity
<balloons> is it not working?
<njin> i run ubuntu-bug compiz
<njin> :-)
<njin> trying
<balloons> you can hit 'yes' to report against compiz :-)
<balloons> and it works
<njin> :-s
<njin> one moment there's a bug in the tag and it won't upload
<njin> balloons, bug 1039730 ,thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1039730 in Unity "Cannot move window with Alt+Right click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039730
<balloons> njin, thanks!
<balloons> njin did you report in the tracker someplace? it would help in this case I think
<njin> I will complete the test then I report it on the tracker
<jibel> balloons, can you tell me what you're testing, how, and how it crashes ?
<balloons> jibel.. I'm using 32-bit, manual partitioning
<balloons> i think it might be the memory bug already mentioned.. I'm not positive
<balloons> since it's locking, I can't see the locks, other than the scrolling traceback as it flies by
<balloons> *logs
<jibel> balloons, desktop 32bit ?
<balloons> sorry yes, desktop 32bit
<jibel> balloons, how much memory in your VM ?
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039405 is the bug in question
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1039405 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "Lockups when running vm's with 768MB of memory" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> balloons, anything like 'page allocation failure' in /var/log/syslog ?
<balloons> jibel, checking.. lol yep, it's set to 256mb..
<jibel> heh
<balloons> odd I've been running all day just fine.. seems 32bit isn't so happy
<balloons> I must have shrunk it at some point
<balloons> the manual partitioning must put it over the edge
<balloons> if you autoinstall it has enough free mem I'm guessing
<jibel> balloons, nope with 512MB it crashes on i386
<balloons> odd.. it worked for me I thought..
<jibel> unless you install directly and not from a live session
<balloons> ohh.. well I guess I was doing alt images all day, so :-)
<balloons> ok, so gotta finish this install now and then test the recuse for it
<jibel> balloons, BTW rescue mode is ok
<balloons> ohh.. well then ;-0
<njin> oh yes, i remember edubuntu precise with this problem
<balloons> well at least i've got a 32bit vm i'll save now as well
<njin> ok, see you tomorrow, I go goodnight
<jibel> good night njin
 * jibel testing ltsp on amd64
<balloons> jibel, looks like that's everything then for precise, n'est pas/
<balloons> ?
<jibel> balloons, I'm re-running tests where there is only 1 result submitted by a non-proven testers
<jibel> balloons, just to make sure we didn't miss something
<jibel> I'll do a couple of non-english installations too
<balloons> is your head spinning yet? :-)
<jibel> balloons, on i386 we only have results from victor and he's chinese it'd be nice to test something like spanish or german
<balloons> jibel, I'm seeing most of the images have been set as release
<balloons> linky?
<balloons> I can manage french.. spanish or german would be a stretch
<balloons> I did have fun doing an italien install.. but eh, I know the boxes by heart anyway
<jibel> balloons, where do you see images set as release ?
<balloons> sorry.. vocab, vocab
<balloons> jibel, they were marked for a respin I take it
<balloons> the point was.. they are missing from the tracker atm :-)
<balloons> so I don't see i386 right now
<jibel> balloons, you lost me
<jibel> balloons, am I on the right page http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/230/builds ?
 * balloons goes to look @ the pad
<balloons> jibel.. wow
 * balloons had the "tested" status unchecked on the filters
<balloons> so most of the images were "gone" ;-)
<jibel> phew :)
<balloons> yea..
<balloons> so I thought they were releasing or respinning ore something
<balloons> I looked in the tracker, got more confused.. checked the pad, and scrollback
<balloons> ...
 * balloons clicks the tickbox
<balloons> hey! everything is back!
<jibel> anyway, doing a french install with network and german without network
<jibel> balloons, fantastic ! ;)
<balloons> ok, clearly I need 5 mins.. I'm going to get some water
<jibel> balloons, ltsp on amd64 OK, non-english on i386 OK
<jibel> now finishing DVD amd64
<phillw> balloons: how is you testing going?
<phillw> *your*
<balloons> rolling along
<balloons> i had to take 5
<balloons> see above
<balloons> hah
<phillw> can you try the 10.04.04 kubuntu AMD64 --> 12.04, it is just failing for me with the system complaining that there are too many errors for it keep logged :'(
<balloons> I was spent
<balloons> u on real hw or vm?
<phillw> I'm about beat now, also. I've tried... amd failed
<phillw> VM, VNC that has worked okay in the past.
<phillw> I'm using Virtual Machine Manager 0.9.0
<phillw> It is what I use on the SII server to hold VM's and test. Not sure what is going wrong :(
<phillw> lvm areas set up as usual. The initial install goes in fine. It is the update that crashes and burns.
<phillw> *upgrade*, not the initial update.
<jibel> phillw, can you file a bug against update-manager and attach the content of /var/log/dist-upgrade ?
<jibel> I'll have a look
<phillw> jibel yeah, I'll pull the files off, Is an attachment of the whole directory okay?
<phillw> as in tar'ed up?
<jibel> phillw, it's okay
<phillw> okies, let me try get it off the VM :P
<jibel> phillw, paste the bug number in the channel once you have it
<jibel> bed time for me
<jibel> good night everyone
<balloons> night jibel
<balloons> phillw, still dl'ing the iso
<balloons> ugh.. only dvd's?
<balloons> I can't do that..
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-22
<jbicha> balloons: hey, how do I force apport to let me report a bug from the compiz-gsettings ppa?
<jbicha> I believe I have APPORT_IGNORE_OBSOLETE_PACKAGES set
<shadeslayer> \o
<phillw> jbicha: have you tried ubuntu-bug compiz
<phillw> jbicha: if that does not work, then remove the ppa, reinstall and report against the ppa
<phillw> (as in ppa purge)
<phillw> jbicha: I cannot find it on the central QA area, I do apologise; we are getting things transferred over. the current one for dealing with errant ppa's is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPA_Testing
<jbicha> the ppa purge idea is interesting, I'll try that next time
<phillw> It's most likely my fault that it has not been added onto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities as we were discussing about documenting 'ad-hoc' testing, and it does appear to have slipped under our radar.... I'm sorry.
<phillw> In my feeble defence, we really are stretched with testing. We have a QA meeting this afternoon, I'll bear this example in mind for the fact we MUST have correct & upto date information for the good people who actually test.
<smartboyhw> phillw: If you are here: How is your upgrade testing going?:)
<phillw> smartboyhw: for kubuntu? We have a confirmation of the complete fail.
<smartboyhw> phillw: Oh....That's sad
<phillw> smartboyhw: it's not that bad, at least they have a better idea of the failure.
<smartboyhw> phillw: Hmm...
<smartboyhw> Hmm, still no good with the testing status of Ubuntu Studio 12.04.1 images, only me and len-dt tested it, and that was because we are team member there:(
<phillw> just waiting for kubuntu-devel to ask me what they want me to do next. I've preppped up daddy server for them
<smartboyhw> phillw: Daddy server? BTW, aren't you supposed to be in Lubuntu?:)
<phillw> lubuntu has its ticks, we have just about got enough testers.
<smartboyhw> phillw: What do you mean by "we have just got enough testers?" Who are the testers? Want to know
<phillw> smartboyhw: daddy server is the 16G version of http://www.kimsufi.co.uk/
<smartboyhw> phillw: You mean there's not enough people in testing Kubuntu?
<phillw> smartboyhw: our list is https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa/+members which includes some 'main' QA people.
<smartboyhw> OK, thanks.
<smartboyhw> phillw: Is it that we will be talking a hell lot about 12.04.1 testing on today's QA meeting?:-)
<phillw> smartboyhw: it does need to have a chat about.
<smartboyhw> phillw: Ready to be chair?:)
<balloons> evening njin :-)
<njin> hallo balloons :-) good morning
<balloons> if you'd like, we're having the weekly meeting in #ubuntu-meeting right no
<balloons> *now
<smartboyhw> njin; Come
<njin> balloons, just back from biking, I'm sweating like a fountain, but I follow the meeting
<smartboyhw> And see if you can understand what phillw's saying about the testcases:)
<balloons> njin.. biking is fun!
<balloons> off-road or on-road?
<njin> yes
<njin> off road
<njin> better mountain biking
<smartboyhw> OK, so, the MASSIVE FAILURE that phillw has experienced during testing.
<njin> I cannot remeber all this failure upgrading from Uby 10.04 to 12.04
<smartboyhw> I never tested it, since I hate old releases:(
<smartboyhw> I like NEW!
<njin> and it was also an hardware test
<phillw> jibel: the failures on 10.04.4 --> 12.04 overloaded the error reporting system, the logs of my coversations are on #kubuntu-devel
<njin> smartboy, the new is on the upgrade logistic...;-)
<balloons> njin, yes upgrades seemed to go really smooth this time around
<phillw> jibel: it was confirmed on VM very late (read as in the early hours for myself)
<smartboyhw> BTW, look at the e-mail a guy just sent to the qA mail list
<phillw> I cannot therefore give a tick to the iso-tracker.
<njin> downloading images to test an upgrade
<smartboyhw> Not downloading, will sleep soon:(
<njin> I wiil upgrade ubuntu amd 64
<njin> balloons, the bug with the LP is due to a tilde in the tags, I've specified in the mail that i?ve sent to carla, but still waiting approval...
<balloons> waiting approval?
<njin> yes, every letter I send to the list has to wait
<balloons> njin, thanks for helping her out.. I haven't seen the reply
<balloons> why is it giving you a wait?
<njin> dunno
<balloons> u a non-member?
<njin>  Post by non-member to a members-only list
<balloons> ahh
<smartboyhw> Subscribe to it NOW
<smartboyhw> :)
<balloons> perhaps your email isn't the same when replying
<balloons> as when you recieve the message
<balloons> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-qa
<njin> ah, probably
<balloons> I'm not an admin, so actually I can't help :-)
<smartboyhw> oh
<balloons> njin I would just subscribe to the list with the same address your sending your reply with
<balloons> that should fix it
<njin> ok, thanks
<balloons> jibel, can you approve njin's post to ubuntu-qa??
<jibel> balloons, done
<njin> jibel, thanks
<phillw> balloons: you mean you're not an admin on ubuntu-qa? Most peculiar
<njin> balloons, still naving the new compiz installed ?
<smartboyhw> jibel: Give balloons an admin seat in ubuntu-qa:)
<balloons> njin, yes I still do
<njin> yes, one for him and one for his dog
<roadmr> woof
<smartboyhw> njin: Are you the official teaser of balloons' dog/:)
<njin> can you repèroduce two more bugs ?
<balloons> njin, yes.. shoot
<njin> bug 1040042
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040042 in Unity "Desktop menubar don't appear when mouse hover panel or when Alt+F and others shortcuts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040042
<njin> 1040036
<njin> bug 1040036
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040036 in Unity "grid compiz plugin run without reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040036
<smartboyhw> phillw: You mean an upgrade or what for Ubuntu Studio at 12.10?
<balloons> phillw, did you tarball up the logs from the kubuntu installs for jibel?
 * balloons will attempt to confirm
<phillw> balloons: alas no, the VM failed all external connections after the upgrade (it was on my local machine), that is why I said that they could use the last spare SII server VM and uploaded both the 10.04.4 iso's to it.
<smartboyhw> phillw: Reply to PM
<smartboyhw> balloons: PM
 * njin nothing :-(
<balloons> njin
<smartboyhw> njin: :(
<balloons> yep, both happened for me
<njin> good, thanks for the verify
<balloons> we should add some deescription to bug 1040036
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040036 in Unity "grid compiz plugin run without reason" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040036
<njin> there are other two but are already confirmed
<balloons> it's a bit confusing.. but the screencast explained it
<smartboyhw> phillw: Reply to PM, please
<njin> balloons, it is really a strange issue, becouse sometimes when reporducing the applications on tha launcher autostarts
<smartboyhw> balloons: Sent the e-mail to the testcase admin team using Launchpad:) I understand how it works now, thanks for link
<balloons> smartboyhw, sure
<smartboyhw> balloons: I'll list you as my mentor in my Wiki page tmr:)
<njin> jibel, sorry...again...Post by non-member to a members-only list
<jibel> njin, you can post to the list with the address you subscribed or subscribe with the address that is currently moderated
<njin> so i cannot use @ubuntu.com and have to use hotmail.com ?
<smartboyhw> njin: Subscribe both!
<smartboyhw> balloons: Look at PM
<njin> this thing makes me sad, we don't have a mail address, evern depend on others
<njin> we have the cloud and not the mail
<njin> balloons, I'm too sad, I stop testing in protest !!
<balloons> ahh njin :-(
<smartboyhw> Off to bed now!
<balloons> njin, yes subscribe using both email addresses
<balloons> night smartboyhw
<njin> smartboyhw sleep with his pc ?
<balloons> I know I do :-)
<smartboyhw> njin: I'll quit soon
<njin> ok balloons
<njin> smartboyhw, good sleep
<smartboyhw> Bye njin
<smartboyhw> And balloons
<smartboyhw> And jibel
<njin> jibel, sorry again, another mail address to authorize, but when we can have our own mail service without depend on others?
<njin> I'm crying, I want the mail service , boooo
<jibel> phillw, I tried a kubuntu upgrade from 10.04.4 + updates to latest precise and it succeeded. Only failure I got was a crash of Kbuildsycoca, it was not fatal and I dismissed the error dialog
<phillw> jibel: good :)
<phillw> jibel: so it just needs docoumenting as 'cancel the crash'?
<phillw> bbs. need to reboot into lubuntu
<cking> pgraner, ping
<pgraner> cking, pong
<cking> pgraner, hi, I'm assembling the power measuring rig but I seem to be missing a power clamp, apparently one was ordered for me a few weeks ago.  Was that done? If so, is there a tracking number for the order
<pgraner> cking, gema had it, she would have any tracking
<cking> pgraner, hrm, she sent me a package with some of the kit - OK I will pursue this and track it down somehow, thanks
<pgraner> cking, oh the clamp
<pgraner> cking, sorry, just hit me
<cking> yep, the clampy thing
<pgraner> cking, the one I ordered was a US one not UK so we didn't send it to you.
<pgraner> cking, Just buy one (I found them on Amazon) and expense
<cking> pgraner, ah, in which case I'd better order one right away. OK
<pgraner> cking, I'll let ogasawara know
<pgraner> cking, sorry, I should have let you know sooner
<cking> pgraner, no worries, I've been on vacation and then tied up over this week, so we've not lost too much time, I will sort it out
<pgraner> cking, cool
<njin> !net-split
<njin> ! net split
<njin> !net split
<jibel> balloons, and all don't start testing newest alternates are broken
<balloons> jibel, ohh?
<balloons> can we mark for re-build and update notification?
<njin> jibel, thanks
<patdk-wk> more testing needed? new round?
<skaet> patdk-wk,  there's a fresh set of alternate images (Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu) that need to be tested.
<balloons> yes..
<balloons> jibel, can you take care of the amd64+mac? I know your connection is so so today
<balloons> heck you may be gone...
<njin> balloons, have you tried upgrade lucid - precise ?
<balloons> njin, I'm going to get the alt iso's retested
<balloons> then i'll try the upgrade
<balloons> I didn't do an alt upgrade yet though, no
<balloons> still syncing atm
<njin> mine is nopt working, it won't propose the upgrade and i've found this now: bug 1040002
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040002 in linux (Ubuntu) "lucid upgrade to precise amd64 universe failed: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040002
<balloons> njin ohh no
<njin> probably the upgrade are loked I don't know
<njin> locked
<balloons> njin, hop over onto #ubuntu-release
<balloons> njin, did this happen on what iso?
<balloons> er.. lol.. upgrade test, right :-)
<njin> lol
<njin> ok, asking on release chan
<balloons> njin, looks like the bug needs more info
<balloons> perhaps you can provide it
<balloons> can you run apport-collect?
<njin> surely, but dunno if it is related, i've to look indeep
<balloons> i mean.. it's broken "live" in front of you
<balloons> we'll see what they think
<njin> balloon, is expexted as the upgrade is locked for the LTS user till 12.04.1 release
<balloons> ahh yes..
<jibel> njin, this is a generic error message. Can you please file a new bug against update-manager and attach the content of /var/log/dist-upgrade
<balloons> we knew that :-)
<jibel> njin, it is not an expected message
<njin> jibel, no I0m not the reporter of the bug, mine just don't suggest to upgrade to precise
<jibel> and don't add the logs to the bug reported by victor as they are very likely caused by different issues
<jibel> njin, ah ok, I understood you got the same error message
<jibel> sorry
<njin> no, thanks egual
<jibel> balloons, I'm back!
<balloons> jibel, salut mon ami!
<jibel> heh
<jibel> I'll do mac after other alternates
<balloons> Je pense que je suis fou
<njin> balloons, yes, but haw we can test the upgrade ??
<balloons> je me sens fou..
<balloons> meric jibel
<njin> balloons, meilleur feu que bill gates
<balloons> njin, tres drole!
<njin> let see if today i can complete a test
<njin> syncing the server
<njin> baloons, if I manually edit the sources.list to upgrade to Precise is considered a valid test ?
<njin> balloons:^^
<njin> so we can observe the upgrade
<balloons> njin, ask jibel how he does it
<balloons> I would do it that way.. but it doesn't test the upgrade manager though
<jibel> njin, it is invalid
<njin> ok
<jibel> njin, open a terminal and run:
<balloons> jibel , do you enable proposed?
<jibel> update-manager -d
<jibel> or
<jibel> do-release-upgrade -d
<njin> trying
<jibel> balloons, not anymore
<jibel> automated tests are testing -proposed and -updates
<jibel> but for the release I'm manually testing -updates
<balloons> k
<njin> I abort the test, too many time with slow connection, retry tomorrow, now go to slep, goodnight everybody
<trijntje> ping balloons: why isn't the orange notebook blog present on planet.ubuntu.com? I think that would be a great way to attract more testers
<balloons> goodnight njin
<balloons> trijntje, it should be
<balloons> perhaps they booted me :-p
<balloons> lol.. yes, I still see myself there :-)
<trijntje> oh, my bad, sorry. I usually check the planet daily, but I've somehow missed all posts. Unlucky I guess
<balloons> trijntje, wow
<balloons> yea, totally possible though
<balloons> I use an rss reader
<balloons> very easy to miss otherwise
<balloons> for a long time it wasn't listed.. I just became a member in june
<balloons> so I'm still fresh!
<trijntje> maybe I should 'invest' in an rss reader ;)
<trijntje> yeah, I was surprised to see you've been a member for such a short time, seeing how you've build up this QA community in such a short time!
<balloons> trijntje, to me membership is confirmation of what you've already done and are continuing to do ;-)
<balloons> that said, don't let membership (or lack of!) keep you from accomplishing things!
<balloons> I am proud to stand and be counted as a member, but that doesn't hinder anyone from contributing imho
<balloons> interesting.. I found a bug in rescue mode
<trijntje> It's a nice badge of honour, and you get a @ubuntu.com email, which looks cool. I only applied because I needed the space on people.ubuntu.com for hosting localised Dutch iso images
<trijntje> i'm off, have a nice day everybody
<jibel> skaet, balloons ubuntu alternate i386, amd64 and mac is almost done. I didn't review rescue and memtest in the last set
<balloons> jibel, i've been playing with rescue :-)
<balloons> it works fine for one disk installation. I'm playing around with multiple disks/partitions
<jibel> balloons, yep, I've seen your bug but honestly I don't feel like trying to reproducing it now :)
<balloons> jibel, I can't reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1040297
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040297 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Rescue mode doesn't execute shell agsint proper partition" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<balloons> I wou;dn't worry about it.. I tried on the same instance.. couldn't do it
<jibel> balloons, maybe a pebcak then
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1040306 seems to be an issue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040306 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Rescue mode doesn't reinstall grub with all operating systems" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> i'm still playing around with iterating it over and over
<jibel> balloons, ok, I see you enjoy it, good luck and good night !
<balloons> :-) yes
<balloons> good night
<balloons> ok, I'm done playing.. I think 1040306 is valid.. not a showstopper
<phillw> psivaa: hiyas
<psivaa> phillw hello
<phillw> hi psivaa, I tried 10.04.4 kubunut --> 12.04 and it failed.
<phillw> I was only doing it as a tick box excercise and did not imagine that it could fail so bad :(
<phillw> psv
<phillw> psivaa: , I do ask that you be patient, this test cycle has been a tough one. Don't give up, things will get better :)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-23
<phillw> balloons: ping
<Thomas_Zahreddin> mornig all, i have a lenovo SL500 with an Intel 5100 wirless card that does not connect to the router, while it recives an dhcp-lease, this happens with 12.04 + update, 12.04 from install cd works, i worked yesterday throug the wireless connection guide / Troubleshouting until the point where it said: You have i TCP/IP-Stack problem, what is also only half of the truth, since it works via wired connection - so any hint
<Thomas_Zahreddin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Commands#ping chapter 2.11 point 1
<phillw> 1nt3lc3l3r0n
<njin> ubuntu amd64 desktop lucid2precise all ok in real hardware, failed in Virtualbox for py2.6, retrying
<smartboyhw> njin: Hi
<smartboyhw> That's bad, but then strangely most people have problems from lucid to precise...
<njin> smartboyhw, hw, hallo I'm trying in variuos way, but at now is working
<patdk-wk> I have had horrible issues upgrading my physical and virtual machines from lucid to precise
<smartboyhw> Hmm...
<patdk-wk> 1 physical machine ok, 2 died a horrible death
<smartboyhw> That's weird
<patdk-wk> my vm's seem to upgrade ok now, with 12.04.1
<njin> no, nothing at all in real hardware for me
<njin> now i'm going to run an hard upgrade
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<njin> yes, I will install a lot of things and make a lot of settings
<smartboyhw> WOW WOW WOW
<jibel> njin, did you save the logs with the python 2.6 error ?
<jibel> patdk-wk, how death looked like ? any log ?
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I never performed a upgrade from lucid to precise, I can't stand old things :P
<patdk-wk> jibel, can't remember the other one, but this one it couldn't determine an upgrade path
<patdk-wk> unable to locate a list of packages that would upgrade, stuff missing or something
<patdk-wk> after looking at packages and fixing a few, and had a few hundred left, I gave up
<jibel> patdk-wk, ok, can you file a bug against update-manager and attach the content of /var/log/dist-upgrade including backup subdirectories ?
<patdk-wk> jibel, I was going too, but then did a reinstall from iso
<patdk-wk> so I lost it
<jibel> oh, too bad :(
<patdk-wk> I was having a stressful day that day, phone system blew up on me
<smartboyhw> phillw is back!
<njin> jibel: ERROR:root:Exception during pm.DOInstall()    Traceb....     File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeView.py", line 182 in run      res = pm.Doinstall(self.writefd)
<jibel> njin, is that all, can you attach the logs from dist-upgrade somewhere ?
<njin> it suggest dpkg --configure -a
<jibel> njin, is it something close to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1040494
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040494 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Unable to perform cdromupgrade without network from Lucid to Precise 12.04.1 AMD64 : E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-minimal'" [Critical,New]
<njin> jibel: http://pastebin.com/KZWTHQpD
<jibel> njin, if it's an error in doinstall, the error should be in main.log or apt-term.log
<smartboyhw> balloons: PING
<balloons> smartboyhw, pong
<smartboyhw> Hi balloons
<balloons> howdy smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> balloons: Well,  is it FF today?
<balloons> I don't believe so
<smartboyhw> balloons: Why?
<smartboyhw> Too busy on 12.04.1?
<jibel> njin, do you have main.log and apt-term.log from the upgrade that failed ?
<smartboyhw> balloons: Strange, many people failed at 10.04 -> 12.04.1 upgrades.
<balloons> yep.. we just had a lot of success at first
<smartboyhw> balloons: So, how are the images going?
<smartboyhw> Mythbuntu, Edubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, Wubi, 3/4 Kubuntu ready
<smartboyhw> Core ready too
<balloons> upfgrades
<balloons> that's the odd one out
<smartboyhw> balloons: I agree/
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu Alternate amd64+mac and powerpc images had no one to test
<smartboyhw> balloons: What happened to the Ubuntu Server EC2 images?
<balloons> what do you mean?
<smartboyhw> No one to test!
<smartboyhw> Xubuntu is not ready too. Harrumph
<njin> jibel: http://pastebin.com//pe9dpmbB and main log to http://pastebin.com/5tEapN1C
<phillw> balloons: and on a bad day... I think I found another Mac-AMD64 tester, so that Lars is no longer alone :)
<smartboyhw> Yeah!
<balloons> phillw, hurray!
<smartboyhw> balloons: Look at Pm
<phillw> it is early days, he needs to have a chat with Lars.
<smartboyhw> Sure
<stgraber> the following need fairly urgent testing: kubuntu alternate (amd64+mac and powerpc), xubuntu alternate (i386 and amd64), mythbuntu upgrades (i386), xubuntu upgrades (i386 and amd64)
<smartboyhw> I might test a Xubuntu alternate
<phillw> stgraber: I have a bug reported to kubuntu that the 10.04.4 --> 12.04 is an epic fail. It appears to be upgrade-manager.
<phillw> stgraber: I set aside my spare VM on the server for that team, it just takes too long on my local system.
<stgraber> phillw: is that fontconfig-config?
<stgraber> I don't see a failure on the tracker from you
<smartboyhw> phillw broke the whole system:(
<phillw> stgraber: it still shows as in progress.
<phillw> stgraber: i had someone from kubuntu-dev confirm that it failed. I had a few hours sleep & uploaded the 10.04.4 iso's ready for that team to use. I can only do so much.
<smartboyhw> stgraber: Testing Xubuntu alternate amd64 now
<smartboyhw> Still testing Xubuntu Alternate amd64
<smartboyhw> stgraber: Xubuntu Alternate amd64 passed:)
<smartboyhw> Good mail balloons:)
<smartboyhw> bye!
<njin> balloons, jibel, when I insert the DVD with 12.04.1 in Lucid it won't suggest to upgrade, only one time suggest to open with synaptic, is this expected, try another disk (3)?
<njin> the disk is mounted regularry
<balloons> njin it should prompt
<balloons> real hw?
<njin> yes
<balloons> do you see the disk mounted in nautilus?
<njin> well try with another disk then
<balloons> if you open update-manager does it promot?
<njin> no it wont prompt
<jibel> njin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1040499
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040499 in xorg (Ubuntu) "No dialog after inserting a Precise 12.04.1 cd/usb key into Lucid" [High,Confirmed]
<njin> jibel, thanks
<jibel> I don't think it belongs to xorg
<jibel> new ubuntu desktop amd64 available for testing to fix oversizeness
<jibel> portuguese langpacks have been dropped
<njin> jibel, retried the upgrade in VM all well, without errors
<njin> with networking
<jibel_> njin, thanks for the update, good to know
<stgraber> can anyone help with vmware easy install on the amd64 image?
<balloons> I just blew up my vmware install
<balloons> I don't like having it on my box
 * balloons wonders about running vmware player inside a vm
<balloons> :-p
<jibel_> stgraber, I did it
<stgraber> jibel_: oh, thanks
 * stgraber needs to refresh the page more often ;)
<jibel_> feature request for the traacker: refresh the numbers in background
<stgraber> need to make it more ajaxy first, refreshing the whole page would kill the server ;)
<balloons> ok, I tested offline portgeuse install
<balloons> interesting I don't get a popup until I connect to the interwbes
<njin> heh, now that i undestand how to setup the awn I've to upgrade..
<jibel_> i tried fr, en, pt and es with and without network and it looks good. last install es/without network is in progress and should end in a couple of minutes
<njin> testing Lucid2Precise amd64 in real hardware, networking
<njin> someone need something in vm ??
<balloons> njin, I think we're good.. I tried several langs myself, all went fine
<balloons> I didn't go exotic non-western script langs tho
<njin> I try italian
<jibel_> stgraber, are you testing cjk ?
<njin> all good in networking a tnow
<stgraber> jibel_: yep
<njin> guys i've got a bug in kvm, can someone tell me the coplee comand to start a live session passing the cache0none command instead the default cache=writeback ?
<njin> coople/complete
<njin> cahe=none
<njin> cache=none
<njin> i've tried to add it to testdrive parameters but not work
<balloons> njin, I mess about in vbox almost exclusively now
<njin> wich is the command to run qemu ?sometimes I found qemu but it wont work
<njin> balloons, I too
<stgraber> jibel_: just missing a screen reader install
<jibel> ok, I can do it too
<jibel_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=apple_osx108_ubuntu&num=1
<jibel_> "benchmark" macos vs ubuntu
<jibel_> on mac hardware
<njin> well, they're out, talking of performace i've found the new compiz really fast !
 * balloons agrees
<njin> from the first start was visible the difference
<njin> uhstgrabermail arrived, testing time... again ?
<jibel> first upgrade bug after upgrades are officially enabled https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1040830
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040830 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04.1" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> and first false positive
<jibel> xorg-edgers hit again
<phillw> jibel cant they be done on VM?
<phillw> s/c\nt/can
<phillw> jibel A
<phillw> A
<njin> balloons, an you tell me where's kvm.py , my search box wont work
<njin> and yours?
<balloons> sure
<balloons> find / -name kvm.py
<balloons> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/testdrive/virt/kvm.py
<njin> thanks, it replies with a lot of permission denied to me
<balloons> don't have to use search.. find is prety useful
<balloons> yea.. it can't read some files
<balloons> as regular user
<njin> ok, ok, now i try to change a setting
<jibel__> balloons, locate is faster
<jibel__> e.g locate kvm.py
<balloons> lookey there.. locate is on by default
<balloons> it requires a db and to be updated
<balloons> but jibel__  is very correct
<balloons> locate is probably straight up better
<balloons> njin, seems like the alt+drag to move is fixed
<njin> really, just uploaded ?
<balloons> I just rebooted
<balloons> new version of compiz and other stuff was i my updates
<balloons> i'm still running the unity testing ppa
<njin> upgrading
<balloons> phillw, njin et la.. I'm going to add the information about the social media accounts to the qateam wiki and post about it on planet
<balloons> draft page going up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Contact
<njin> is ever a beautifull things to upgrade libre office, never ends...................
<njin> like the file 2018, how mauch is big ??
<njin> surely alien arena
<njin> ~400MB
<balloons> wow
<balloons> :-)
<njin> ok guy i go on tomorrow, now sleep time, see you soon
<njin> balloons, jibel, goodnight
<balloons> good night
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-24
<njin> jibel, hallo are you in ?
<jibel> njin, hi
<njin> hallo, I've posted a problem in ubuntu-bug, can you take a look ?
<njin> jibel, then I open a bug against update-manager or gnome-control-center  or ?
<jibel> njin, maybe gnome-settings, but I am not sure. File it against update-manger
<jibel> manager
<njin> ok thanks
<njin> another problem, when started after upgrade it launch the passphrase request again, but with the problem that instead of the terminal it launch terminator (installed but never used)
<njin> jibel, I need help with maas, I've got one machine running with maas, created one and run the cd, select as usual till it show `Install or Enlist Ubuntu Maas Server` I can select manually enter address or name for maas, it request the name of the server (if blank maas assign it) then it send sigkill or sigterm and system poweroff ?? is this a bug ?
<jibel> njin, #ubuntu-server is more appropriate
<njin> balloons, hallo:^^
<njin> jibel, thanks
<smartboyhw> ping balloons!
<brendand> balloons, i had my interest piqued by your release meeting email: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-August/001815.html
<balloons> brendand,  ;-)
<smartboyhw> balloons is tired due to too many meetings;_)
<brendand> balloons, especially the last part
<brendand> balloons, i think it might be necessary to go into specifics ;)
<balloons> brendand, sure.. I like to abstract things in order to think more effectively about them
<balloons> sometimes you need to dive into the specifics though :-)
<brendand> balloons, i know what you mean. i guess it depends on what specifics you're talking about
<brendand> balloons, were you referring to bugs that cropped up?
<balloons> brendand, yes I suppose in a way
<balloons> The biggest issues we face are lack of communication (and thus harmony and understanding) amongst devs, qa, qa community, and release team ;-)
<brendand> balloons, by that, do you mean lack of communication caused the bug, or there was lack of communication that a bug existed?
<balloons> well, decisions made have side effects.. or bugs :-0
<smartboyhw> balloons: I do agree
<balloons> so i don't think the biggest issue is the bugs or side effects of decisions being made.. it's rather the idea they are made without more effective communication to others affected by them
<balloons> sometimes decisions made have little impact, other times the impact is much larger than anticipated, etc
<smartboyhw> balloons: Is it that only the release team can mark the build ready in the ISO QA Tracker?
<brendand> balloons, an example would be helpful - to me at least
<balloons> brendand, sure.. let's chat more after the meeting
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes for all prctical purposes
<smartboyhw> OK, so even you can't?:)
<phillw> balloons: ping, from testers
<balloons> pong
<phillw> balloons: email from Greg,
<balloons> phillw, ohh?
<phillw> balloons: [Lubuntu-qa] qa Tracker ahead of Spins?
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> he's likely seeing the turnover
<balloons> let me see
<balloons> yea
<balloons> these guys just are really on the ball :-)
<phillw> balloons: we can chat about this PM when you get caught up :)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-25
<smartboyhw> o/ njin
<njin> hallo smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Bug 1041532
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1041532 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "A update process in Ubiquity caused it to crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041532
<fm_> can anybody reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1041599 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041599 in evince (Ubuntu) "Cannot print PDF all letters above each other" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1041625
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041625 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Fontconfig warning in lubuntu i386" [Undecided,New]
 * phillw pokes ubottu
<phillw> hi testing, can I help with a VM for bug 1041625
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1041625 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "X not starting after install / Fontconfig warning in lubuntu i386" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041625
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-26
<nm_geo> Looks like we need to add another installation test for the legacy Desktop groups to match the new ubiquity encryption install
<phillw> is there an admin about to change the topic?
<sagaci> phillw, just quantal dailies now, yeah?
<phillw> sagaci: I understand we releases 12.04.1 out to wild last Thursday :P
<sagaci> yup
<phillw> I'll nag gema to add it the 'to do' list upon release, I've only just spotted it my self :P
<fm_> i found the upstream patch to solve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/1041599, how should I continue?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041599 in cairo (Ubuntu) "Cannot print PDF: all letters above each other" [Undecided,New]
<trijntje> i've been testing the i368 netboot images, is this a critical or a normal bug:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1041838
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041838 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "i368 netboot install ubuntu server: no wired network after install" [Undecided,New]
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently Quantal daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Quantal daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<noskcaj> what are bugs in the lubuntu installer filed under
<njin> noskcaj: ubiquity, in terminal or console type  ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<njin> if you are using the alternate versions then file against debian-installer
